# Schutzblech



## mr.gould (27. August 2013)

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Welches Modell? Gibt es ansehliche Teile zu kaufen?
Aus dem Motorradbereich?

Ich bin am überlegen evtl. welche aus Karbon oder Glasfaser herzustellen.
Wie würdet Ihr die gestalten? Was gäbe es da zu beachten?

Irgendwer in diesem Unterforum hatte doch gemeint er würde sich Schutzbleche für sein Fat Bike selbst dengeln..


----------



## Vighor (27. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Welches Modell? Gibt es ansehliche Teile zu kaufen?
> Aus dem Motorradbereich?
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen evtl. welche aus Karbon oder Glasfaser herzustellen.
> ...


 Ich hab die Teile von PDW https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/fenders/daves-mud-shovel-rear
bei charliethebikemonger.co.uk gekauft und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.gould (27. August 2013)

Nicht schlecht, wobei ich eher an das klassische Design gedacht habe.
So etwas in der Richtung:


----------



## zoomer (28. August 2013)

Ach - gibt es den Thread schon ...


Ja, ich will für den Winter auch welche,
und zwar gleich richtig. D.h. volle Breite, volle Länge und fix montiert.
So wie eben feste Schutzbleche an normalen Cityrädern verbaut werden.
Schön gerundet wie auf dem Bild oben, abgestrebt, ....


Länge hinten eben so dass auch kein Dreck mehr auf das Schutzblech tropft,
vorne so lang wie möglich, ohne dass man im Gelände aufsetzt ..


Gerne als Alu Strangprofil oder Plastik. Leicht aber stabil.


----------



## yo_eddy (28. August 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, wobei ich eher an das klassische Design gedacht habe.



Schau mal bei 7 Metal West: http://www.7metalwest.com

Oder googlen nach "aluminum ribbed fender"...aus den Dingern lässt sich was machen.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## BigJohn (29. August 2013)

Die hier wären 80mm breit: 
http://classic-cycle.de/Schutzblech...tzbleche-mit-Bandstreben-28-Zoll-schwarz.html
reicht das?

oder sowas:
http://classic-cycle.de/Schutzblech...leche/Kurze-Schutzbleche-schwarz-26-Zoll.html

Ansonsten ist so ne Spezialanfertigung aus Holz oder basteln fällig.


----------



## scylla (29. August 2013)

der Umfang der Reifen ist eher wie am 29'', nicht wie am 26''. Dürfte also vom Radius her nicht ganz passen.
Die Floater sind ca. 95mm breit, die ganz dicken Surly Reifen laut Tabelle sogar >110mm. 80mm Breite reicht also auch nicht.

Ich überleg mir für den Winter auch schon, was ich mache, für allem vorne. Was hinten hochspritzt ist mir wurscht, dafür gibt's Regenhosen. Aber ich mag es nicht, wenn ich den ganzen Schmodder ins Gesicht und in die Augen bekomme.
Wird wahrscheinlich darauf raus laufen, dass ich einfach ein etwas stabileres Plastikteil nehme, und mir daraus eine extra-breite Nachbauversion von dem Teil hier bastle:
http://www.marshguard.com/

Reicht schon, um den gröbsten Dreck nicht in die Fresse zu bekommen.


----------



## Vighor (29. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir für den Winter auch schon, was ich mache, für allem vorne. Was hinten hochspritzt ist mir wurscht, dafür gibt's Regenhosen. Aber ich mag es nicht, wenn ich den ganzen Schmodder ins Gesicht und in die Augen bekomme.
> Wird wahrscheinlich darauf raus laufen, dass ich einfach ein etwas stabileres Plastikteil nehme, und mir daraus eine extra-breite Nachbauversion von dem Teil hier bastle:
> http://www.marshguard.com/
> 
> Reicht schon, um den gröbsten Dreck nicht in die Fresse zu bekommen.


Wie gesagt - Die PDW mudshovel funktionieren sehr gut. Ich habe beide und die vordere wird einfach am Frame festgemacht. Ich schiebe die dann ganz nach oben (bis das Kunststoff zwischen Frame und Lagergehäuse sitzt.  (Ich such mal ein Foto raus).


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir für den Winter auch schon, was ich mache, für allem vorne. Was hinten hochspritzt ist mir wurscht, dafür gibt's Regenhosen. Aber ich mag es nicht, wenn ich den ganzen Schmodder ins Gesicht und in die Augen bekomme.
> Wird wahrscheinlich darauf raus laufen, dass ich einfach ein etwas stabileres Plastikteil nehme, und mir daraus eine extra-breite Nachbauversion von dem Teil hier bastle:
> http://www.marshguard.com/
> 
> Reicht schon, um den gröbsten Dreck nicht in die Fresse zu bekommen.



OffT: Das ist hier aber nicht die FSK18 Abteilung, oder? 

OnT: 

Sieht am Heck nach der gesuchten Lösung aus:





(Quelle)


----------



## BigJohn (29. August 2013)

Das wird aber ne Bastellösung sein


----------



## stubenhocker (29. August 2013)

Aus Holz geht vielleicht hier was http://www.holzschutzblech.de/impressum.htm oder beim Tischler vor Ort. Wenns metallisch sein soll kann sicher auch ein/e Schlosserei/Metallbauer weiterhelfen.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pugy (3. September 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Welches Modell? Gibt es ansehliche Teile zu kaufen?
> Aus dem Motorradbereich?
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen evtl. welche aus Karbon oder Glasfaser herzustellen.
> ...


 
Hatten wir zwar schon einmal, aber Diese hier sehen recht gut aus.

http://stores.bigomfg.com/StoreFront.bok

Ich fahre seit Jahren Schutzhölzer von "woodfender.de" und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## zoomer (3. September 2013)

Pugy schrieb:


> Hatten wir zwar schon einmal, aber Diese hier sehen recht gut aus.
> 
> http://stores.bigomfg.com/StoreFront.bok





Genau !
So etwas in der Art meinte ich ....


----------



## daumschalter (6. September 2013)

Kann ich sehr empfehlen  

War zwar ein kleiner finanzieller und zeitlicher Akt die Dinger aus Übersee zu bekommen, hat sich aber gelohnt- ich kann nun sauber durch die Pfützen brettern. 

Tip: Das hintere Schutzblech nur kürzen, wenn Optik wichtiger als Schmutzschutz ist


----------



## zoomer (6. September 2013)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen
> 
> War zwar ein kleiner finanzieller und zeitlicher Akt die Dinger aus Übersee zu bekommen, hat sich aber gelohnt- ich kann nun sauber durch die Pfützen brettern.
> 
> Tip: Das hintere Schutzblech nur kürzen, wenn Optik wichtiger als Schmutzschutz ist



Was bedeutet denn das in  ?

Mir schwappen bei jeder Pfützeneinfahrt ca. 2 Tassen Wasser in die Schuhe.
Nur vom seitlichen Verdrängen des Wassers, da sollte das Schutzblech
auch nicht helfen.

Mein Fatty hat keine Ösen etc. ....
Suche noch nach einer schicken Lösung für Rohrklemmungen/Halter.



Das Kürzen ist ein nicht mehr rückgängig zu machendes Drama.
Kenne ich von meinem Roller - nie wieder.


----------



## daumschalter (6. September 2013)

Kosten je nach Dollarkurs ca. EUR 130,- plus EUR 23,95 Zollgebühren.

Klingt erst mal viel für ein paar Schutzbleche-aber die sind recht vernünftig gefertigt und ich musste mir nichts selber bauen.

Vorher fuhr ich mit modifizierten SKS Steckies-wie in älteren Beiträgen von mir beschrieben. Die hielten auch das gröbste ab- der Hintern blieb trocken.


----------



## zoomer (6. September 2013)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Kosten je nach Dollarkurs ca. EUR 130,- plus EUR 23,95 Zollgebühren.






Das ist ja, noch ein bissschen mehr, als ich befürchtet hatte 

Aber auf der anderen Seite, die Dollars dafür in Waschmittel angelegt, ...
Trotzdem muss man da noch mal kreativ nachdenken was man, z.B.
aus 2 Paar Bluemels, auch noch Interessantes basteln könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (11. September 2013)

Skateboardschutzbleche






Da die Seite Maß(-holz-)schutzbleche anbietet kann man ja mal anfragen, obs die Recyclebleche auch für Fatbikes gibts.
Alex


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2013)

Das Problem mit den Holzblechen ist die fehlende Wölbung. Im Grunde müsste man die deutlich breiter als den Reifen nehmen, damit nix rumfliegt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Da stimme ich Jonas zu! Scheint bei den Holzblechen eher um urbanen Chic zu gehen denn um Praxistauglichkeit.


Dann eher SKS mit dazwischengenieteten (?) Verbreiterungen! 














(Bild von @Marko)


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2013)

Geil, aber um das so hinzukriegen braucht man ja fast ne Bandsäge. Ihr könnt ja schon mal zusammenlegen^^
Vielleicht merken die Großen ja irgendwann, dass man bei Fatbikern ohne Begründung höhere Preise verlangen kann und bringen auch was raus.


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man da noch mal kreativ nachdenken was man, z.B.
> aus 2 Paar Bluemels, auch noch Interessantes basteln könnte.









Genau 

Dann reicht ein Paar.
Jetzt noch die Flaschenhalter-Halter von den Bike Packern etc., um am Fatty
Halteösen zu schaffen, dann kann der Schneematsch kommen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Denkst du, das sind 2 Paar mit jeweils nur der Abwinklung weggeschnitten oder doch nur ein breites Paar, das, wie Jonas sagt, mit einer Bandsäge mittig zerteilt wurde? Die 65er Bluemels in 28" vielleicht....


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2013)

Ich denke das war ein Paar, dass mittig zertrennt wurde,
plus ein Füllstreifen aus Blech.
Sollten die Normalen für 28er sein, gibt es mit
max. 60 mm Breite.


Dem OO Fatty fehlen halt sämtliche Ösen, Gewinde und Löcher.
Das schaut dann sicher nicht ganz so aufgeräumt aus wie am
Surly.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sollten die Normalen für 28er sein, gibt es mit
> max. 60 mm Breite.



Guckst du "]ganz unten...




zoomer schrieb:


> Dem OO Fatty fehlen halt sämtliche Ösen, Gewinde und Löcher.
> Das schaut dann sicher nicht ganz so aufgeräumt aus wie am
> Surly.



Ja, das O_O kommt etwas spärlicher daher - hat Vor - und Nachteile.


----------



## Pugy (13. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Holzblechen ist die fehlende Wölbung. Im Grunde müsste man die deutlich breiter als den Reifen nehmen, damit nix rumfliegt.



Sehr schöne Schutzhölzer mit Wölbung gibts hier: http://mkfenders.com/index.html
Die MK Fender haben zudem sehr edle Befestigungsteile. In meinen Augen jedoch zu wenige Streben und deshalb nicht wirklich offroadtauglich.


----------



## Pugy (13. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Denkst du, das sind 2 Paar mit jeweils nur der Abwinklung weggeschnitten oder doch nur ein breites Paar, das, wie Jonas sagt, mit einer Bandsäge mittig zerteilt wurde? Die 65er Bluemels in 28" vielleicht....



Ich denke das sind die planet bike Cascadia 29er, welche geteilt wurden. http://ecom1.planetbike.com/7059.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (13. September 2013)

Sehr interessant, danke!
Macht auch mehr Sinn, da die Bluemels-Halterungen mittig genietet sind 
und diese hier einzeln seitlich. Das erspart einem zusätzliches Gefummle.


----------



## Pimper (14. September 2013)

Zum Thema Schutzbleche wurde auch hier schon geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10580989&highlight=schutzbleche#post10580989

(siehe auch Seite 11 des selben Threads: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10275636&highlight=sch%F6nste#post10275636)




> Das Problem mit den Holzblechen ist die fehlende Wölbung. Im Grunde müsste man die deutlich breiter als den Reifen nehmen, damit nix rumfliegt.



Fahre ebene Fender an meinem Stadt-Commuter (2,1"). Da gibt's keine Probleme. Die Wölbung trägt nicht viel zum Spritzschutz bei... oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch (?)


----------



## zoomer (14. September 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Fahre ebene Fender an meinem Stadt-Commuter (2,1"). Da gibt's keine Probleme. Die Wölbung trägt nicht viel zum Spritzschutz bei... oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch (?)



Ich denke von da her schenkt sich das nicht viel.

Die Wölbung hilft nur dass das Wasser vom Schutzblech selbst
bestmöglich abtropfen/-laufen kann. So trocknet auch am
wenigsten Dreck fest.


----------



## Pimper (15. September 2013)

> Ich denke von da her schenkt sich das nicht viel.



Würde sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen und sagen: es ist komplett unerheblich. 

Eine Kontur von... sagen wir... 60 mm Breite, ist eine Kontur die auf 60 mm Breite das Spritzwasser zurückhält. Ob sie eben, gewellt oder eine Zickzack-Form hat ist egal.

Die ebenen Schutzbleche haben den Vorteil, dass sie eine "leichte" und unauffällige Optik haben (direkt von der Seite betrachtet fast schon unsichtbar). Die spährischen machen sich schnell zum Blickfang des gesamten Rades. Das wäre nicht so mein Ding.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind da unterschiedlich. Ich sehe die spährischen Holzbleche auch hin und wieder in der Stadt. Ich denke, die gelten momentan als chic...

P.S. Für's Fatbike habe ich 90 mm Breite und relativ kurze Bleche gewählt. Lege allerdings auch nicht Wert auf 100%igen Schutz. So 90 - 95% reichen mir. Beim Biken im Winter macht man sich sowieso schmutzig und die Klamotten müssen eh in die Wäsche.


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

Hatten wir *Die* schon ?


----------



## Vighor (13. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hatten wir *Die* schon ?


 Denke nicht, aber die hab ich mir mal für den 29er gekauft und die liegen jetzt irgentwo im Rack. "
Meiner Meinung nach sind die zu schmal für ein Fatbike.

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Foto's von meinen PDW fenders gemacht. Nach der gestrigen Tour durch das Swalmtal (hauptsächlich sumpfiger Wald)

Beide Bleche von der Seite. Den hinteren hab Ich mit 2 Gummies am Gravity Dropper gehängt da der beim Fahren dazu neigt auf den Reifen aufzuliegen.




 Vorne von der Seite gesehen. Alles bleibt innerhalb der Pedalenbreite.




Alles vom Reifen ist abgedeckt und der Fender stört überhaupt nicht beim radlen.


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2013)

Vighor schrieb:


> Denke nicht, aber die hab ich mir mal für den 29er gekauft und die liegen jetzt irgentwo im Rack. "
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die zu schmal für ein Fatbike.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Foto's von meinen PDW fenders gemacht. Nach der gestrigen Tour durch das Swalmtal (hauptsächlich sumpfiger Wald)
> ...



Interessant !

Das Vordere schaut recht heftig aus,
beim Hinteren spüre ich schon den Dreck in mein Genick spritzen 


Die Crud .... hast Du Dir *für's 29er* geholt oder die *29er Version* ?
Die 29er soll 5" *länger und* etwas *breiter* sein, dafür nur in schwarz.

Btw,
Könntest Du mir die Längen und Breiten der Crud Teile geben ?
Die Daten Find ich nirgends.


----------



## Vighor (13. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Interessant !
> 
> Das Vordere schaut recht heftig aus,
> beim Hinteren spüre ich schon den Dreck in mein Genick spritzen
> ...


 
Ich dachte schon dass ich mir die 29er gekauft habe, muss ich aber mal die Rechnungen kontrolieren.

Gemessen crud hinten 7,5x48cm

Vergleich:


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank !

Sehr aufschlussreich das Bild.
Ja, etwas mickrig würde ich sagen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe bekommt man das 29er Crudset noch gar nicht.
Die normalen in weiss wären nett gewesen, aber die scheinen mir selbst
für normale 29er etwas zu kurz.

Wo bekommt man deine PDW ?


Die Halterung hinten kapiere ich nicht ganz :
(Das Teil das nach oben steht ?)







Meinst du das spritzt nicht in den Nacken ?
Sollte eigentlich kein Dreck auf dem Schutzblech liegen.

Ein trockener Po wäre natürlich auch schon fein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (13. Oktober 2013)

Das was hoch steht ist der Magnet vom Gravity dropper (Verstellbare Sattelstütze). 
Das weisse sind 2 Gummies, die hab ich dran gemacht weil der Fender durch den Fahrtwind nach unten gedrückt wurde. Jetzt bleibt der sitzen.

Also ich hab beim fahren noch keinen nassen Nacken bekommen. Auf dem ersten Bild siehst du wie weit der PWD nach hinten geht, fast die gesamte Reifenlänge.

Wir waren gestern mit 9, das spritzt schon einiges hoch  Ich hatte zwar auch Tropfen auf dem Rucksack aber bei ner Tour von 6 Stunden bleibt man nie ganz sauber 

Ich hab die letzes Jahr die PDW bei charlythebikemonger.co.uk gekauft. shop.singlespeed.nl hat die aber jetzt auch. Vorne kosted 19,50 und hinten 24,50.
Genauer name ist PDW Dave's Mud shovel
umd genau das machen die eigentlich auch


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2013)

Perfekt,
Danke !


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2013)

Fatty-Putzeimer-MarshGuard






also optisch ist das schon mal ganz weit vorne mit dabei (im Ranking der hässlichsten Bike-Accessoires der Welt) 
Ob's das tut, wofür es gedacht ist - den Dreck aus meinem Gesicht fernhalten - werde ich bei der nächsten Schlammfahrt rausfinden.


----------



## zoomer (18. Oktober 2013)

DIY


----------



## aemkei77 (18. Oktober 2013)

Sieht vielversprechend aus, noch einen Ass Saver für hinten und fertig ist die Minimalausstattung. Erfahrungsberichte (und Bauanleitung) erwünscht!


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2013)

und ich hab schon gedacht, dass ich für das optische Verbrechen gleich in der Luft zerfetzt werde 



aemkei77 schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus, noch einen Ass Saver für hinten und fertig ist die Minimalausstattung. Erfahrungsberichte (und Bauanleitung) erwünscht!



Hinten werd ich eher mit einer Regenhose vorlieb nehmen. Dreckig werd ich ja eh, nur den halben Wald in die Fresse geschaufelt zu bekommen mag ich dann doch nicht. Schmeckt so komisch 

Bauanleitung ist simpel: 
- Putzeimer aus dünnem, flexiblem Plastik kaufen
- Rand und Boden abschneiden, so dass die Außenwand bleibt, und zu einem "Plastikstreifen" auftrennen. Für die Fatty Gabel reicht es grad so, wenn der Plastikstreifen (= Höhe des Eimers vorher) ca. 23-24cm Breite hat, kleiner sollte der Eimer nicht sein.
- Form des "Schutzblechs" aufmalen: ich habe mir dafür eine Papierschablone gemacht (in der Mitte/längs gefaltet, Form aufgemalt, und gefaltet zurechtgeschnitten), damit's symmetrisch wird. Form ist ungefähr so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Ich hab für das hintere Teil ca. 20 cm Länge gewählt und das vordere Teil ungefähr halb so lang mit ca. 12 cm Länge. Wenn's stört kann ich's immer noch verkleinern.
- mit dem 5er Holzbohrer Löcher für die Kabelbinder reingebohrt: an den Flügelchen rechts und links je zwei, und in der Mitte bei ca. 8 cm (Breite) vom Rand aus gemessen nochmal rechts und links je zwei Löcher. So lässt sich das "Schutzblech" an der Fatty Gabel mit 4 Kabelbindern optimal befestigen. Fühlt sich zumindest beim dran Wackeln bombenstabil an. Wie es an anderen Gabeln gut geht müsste man halt probieren.
- mit Kabelbindern drantackern, fertig 

Wenn das Konzept taugt, mach ich mir das aus Verglasungsfolie (transparent) nochmal. War mir für einen Versuch nur zu teuer. Das fällt dann nicht mehr so auf. Putzeimer gab's leider nur in doofen Farben, weiß war da noch das beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (18. Oktober 2013)

Ist sehr gut gelungen aber besser mal nen rosa oder orangen Eimer nehmen 

Aber selbstgemacht ist immer noch besser als 10-20 euro für nen Stück Plastik zu bezahlen.
Ich fahr bei nässe auch nur mit den Dingern rum, 10+ breite Reifen spritzen einiges mehr an Wasser und Dreck hoch als die smallen MTB Reifen. Da kann der Rest der Welt lästern soviel die wollen, einmal hinter mich herfahren wird jeden belehren


----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2013)

Dafür sind die Pfützen dann leer 

ray


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatty-Putzeimer-MarshGuard


 so so nun muss also die Putzfrau schon wieder n neuen Eimer kaufen
Gute Idee und sogar selbst erfunden
Groetjes D-Lander
_noch mitleser_


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Gute Idee und sogar selbst erfunden



naja, eher selbst nachgemacht


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Fatty-Putzeimer-MarshGuard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo das Wetter nun wirklich zum neuen Fender passt ...

Reicht es jetzt schon aus dass das MakeUp unbeschädigt bleibt,
oder fehlt da noch ein bisschen Unterrohrpaddel wie bei Vighor ?
Oder fliegt grad unter Deinem noch was durch nach vorne, wo
die Federgabelfahrer zur Zeit alle diesen Neoprenlappen haben ?


Btw,
hinten ohne geht bei mir gar nicht, da hab ich's wie Userin Sonnenarsch,
"ich steh nicht auf durchgeweichte Sitzpads"


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Reicht es jetzt schon aus dass das MakeUp unbeschädigt bleibt,



hmm, muss ich heute abend wohl mal ausprobieren, das hab ich noch gar nicht getestet. puh, erst mal schauen ob ich das mit der schminkerei noch hinkrieg... hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr nötig gehabt, einen mann hab ich mir ja schon lang gesichert 

\bierernstermodusan
mein marshguard-derivat funktioniert imho sogar deutlich besser als die neoprenlappen. wenn ich durch ne pfütze donnere, dann wird oberhalb der knie überhaupt nichts nass. mit den schmutzlappen kriegt man dagegen trotzdem immer mal einen sporadischen dreckspritzer ins gesicht. 
\bierernstermodusaus

könnte natürlich trotzdem sein, dass das makeup gerade deswegen verläuft. evtl könnte die fehlende spritzwasserkühlung horrend gesteigerte perspiration zur folge haben, was dem lidschatten sicher nicht zugute kommt.
natürlich sind das nur theoretische hypothesen, die durch hochwissenschaftliche feldexperimente unter beweis gestellt werden müssen.


----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2013)

Scyllas Selbstbau Marshguard fängt gerade den Dreck auf, 
der zwischen den Gabelholmen nach oben spritzt 
und dann im Gesicht landet. 
Dafür reicht er vollkommen aus und funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Wer schon mal größere Pflanzen kauft, 
kennt sicher auch diese schwarzen Plastikblumentöpfe. 
Diese eignen sich auch sehr gut zum zerschneiden 

Hier gibts ne Schablone zum Ausdrucken,  10 Minuten Arbeit und kann man beliebig anpassen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9069469&postcount=1015


----------



## Gemini069 (24. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Scyllas Selbstbau Marshguard fängt gerade den Dreck auf,
> der zwischen den Gabelholmen nach oben spritzt
> und dann im Gesicht landet.
> Dafür reicht er vollkommen aus und funktioniert einwandfrei.
> ...



das ist ja praktisch 

wobei ich beim Fatty doch eher bevorzugen würde, die Schablone freihand zu zeichnen, da die Gabel etwas anders gebaut ist als eine Standard-Federgabel. Die "Flügelchen" für die Befestigung an den Gabelholmen kommen mir etwas lang vor in Relation zum Rest. Ist ja auch net so viel Mehrarbeit.
Ich würd halt drauf achten, dass das Plastik auf der vollen Länge des Schutzblechs gut durchgebogen wird, also ruhig viel Material am Übergang zu den "Flügelchen" stehen lassen in einem möglichst großen Radius. Bei mir fallen daher die "Flügelchen" recht kurz aus. Das gibt Stabilität. Bei mir bewegt sich auch auf Schüttelabfahrten gar nix an dem Ding, also ich würde sagen: voll trailtauglich. Macht man das Schutzblech zu schmal wird es nicht genügend durchgebogen und kann dann rumflappen wenn's auf der Abfahrt rumpelt.

Btw: wenn ich aus Fahrposition von oben runtergucke, dann ist die hintere Hälfte des Reifens komplett von dem Schutzblech verdeckt. Von der Seite aus kann also schon mal nichts mehr ins Gesicht hochgeschleudert werden. Dürfte in diesem Aspekt mindestens genauso gut schützen wie das Board fürs Unterrohr. Nur, dass die Marshguard-Nachahmkonstruktion den Vorteil hat, dass sie beim Lenken mit dem Reifen mitschwenkt.


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Btw: wenn ich aus Fahrposition von oben runtergucke, dann ist die hintere Hälfte des Reifens komplett von dem Schutzblech verdeckt. Von der Seite aus kann also schon mal nichts mehr ins Gesicht hochgeschleudert werden. Dürfte in diesem Aspekt mindestens genauso gut schützen wie das Board fürs Unterrohr. Nur, dass die Marshguard-Nachahmkonstruktion den Vorteil hat, dass sie beim Lenken mit dem Reifen mitschwenkt.



Genau das wollte ich hören ... 


Die Unterrohrpaddel schützen zwar meist vor dem Gesichtsdirektbeschuss
aber es spritzt noch viel schräg noch vorne oben, unter der Gabelbrücke
durch, was dann letztendlich doch auch mal gern per Fahrtwind im Gesicht
landet.
Wenn Deins das schon schafft ist es mir natürlich lieber, schöner finde
ich es auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich hÃ¶ren ...
> 
> 
> Die Unterrohrpaddel schÃ¼tzen zwar meist vor dem Gesichtsdirektbeschuss
> ...



daher hab ich's auch noch ein StÃ¼ck weit nach vorne gezogen, damit es noch mehr von dem nach vorne fliegenden Dreck abfangen kann.

Probier's doch einfach mal 

Putzeimer: ca. 1,50â¬ (erstbestes Produkt ohne groÃe SchnÃ¤ppchenjagd )
Zeitaufwand: incl. Schablone basteln, Ã¼berlegen, schneiden, nochmal nachbessern, dranhalten, nochmal abmachen, nochmal nachbessern. etc ... max 1/2 h

Ist also nicht viel kaputt, wenn's dir doch nicht taugt.


----------



## Tiborange (25. Oktober 2013)

hatte hier im Büro noch Plastik-Hefter... habs gestern erst mal an meinem 29er ausprobiert... und es funzt... also hab ichs gleich noch ans Pugsley gepappt...


----------



## Vighor (25. Oktober 2013)

Tiborange schrieb:


> hatte hier im Büro noch Plastik-Hefter... habs gestern erst mal an meinem 29er ausprobiert... und es funzt... also hab ichs gleich noch ans Pugsley gepappt...


Komt das nicht am Unterrohr an ?


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2013)

@Tiborange


----------



## Tiborange (25. Oktober 2013)

nope geht knapp drunter durch... ist ja parktisch, das konnte man prima mit ner Schere anpassen und dann einfach mit den Kabelbindern festziehen...

...meine Hose ist noch sauber!...


----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @Tiborange



+1


Man könnte auch ABS Kunststoffplatten oder ähnliches im Modellbauladen
kaufen - dann müsste nicht jedes Mal, wie bei Scylla, ein Putzeimer dafür
sterben 


Wenn man eine Negativform o.Ä. (Motorradschutzblech ?) hätte könnte
man auch gleich was Dreidimensionales per Heissluftfön "tiefziehen".



Also die "CRUD" finde ich ästhetisch ungeschlagen, sie sind nur bisher
weder für 29" noch in Fattybreite erhältlich.
Die PDW's sind schön gross aber leider auch nur "2D", somit etwas
preisungünstig und bis auf die Halterung auch leicht selbst herzustellen.


----------



## Fat_and_Happy (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Fatbikes.at hat die PDW Schutzbleche nun auch im Onlineshop.


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal noch eine andere Variante: es gibt Carbon in verschiedenen Plattengrößen, das sich, per Heißluftfön erwärmt, in Form bringen lässt und diese nach Abkühlen behält.
Alex


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Oktober 2013)

Für hinten sieht mir das SKS Grand M.O.M. mit 110mm Breite noch ganz patent aus 
und wäre mit 18 noch bezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felice13 (30. Oktober 2013)

Im Anhang ein Vergleichsfoto als kleine Entscheidungshilfe für das richtige Schutzblech.
Nach meiner praktischen Erfahrung sind PDW Dave's Mudshovels unschlagbar.


----------



## harald_legner (30. Oktober 2013)

Felice13 schrieb:


> Im Anhang ein Vergleichsfoto als kleine Entscheidungshilfe für das richtige Schutzblech.
> Nach meiner praktischen Erfahrung sind PDW Dave's Mudshovels unschlagbar.



Sehe ich exakt genauso. Die SKS Grands sind schon ganz nett, aber zumindest bei 4,7" noch zu schmal.


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2013)

PDW Mud Shovel - der Beweis


----------



## Vighor (3. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> PDW Mud Shovel - der Beweis


Heute war es hier im Wald stellenweise fast genauso


----------



## Tiborange (4. November 2013)

zumindest mein Gesicht blieb gestern tatsächlich sauber... also funktioniert der "Eigenbau Marsch-Guard"


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2013)

Meins sieht so aus:





von vorne





und von hinten





Schutzwirkung muß erst getestet werden, heute hats in Strömen geregnet und gegen Nass von oben hilft kein Schutzblech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (6. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die bis nach D liefern, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse und findet es deshalb heraus: https://twitter.com/MuckyNutz/status/398038252676206592


----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Meins sieht so aus:
> 
> Schutzwirkung muß erst getestet werden, heute hats in Strömen geregnet und gegen Nass von oben hilft kein Schutzblech...



Sieht gut aus!

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das hintere was bringt. Bitte berichten!


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die bis nach D liefern, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse und findet es deshalb heraus: https://twitter.com/MuckyNutz/status/398038252676206592



Hmmh, die da ?


Die sind doch nach Scyllas Schnittmuster 
Also auf Fatbikes angepasste Marsh Guards.


----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

Skandal! Plagiarismus!


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das hintere was bringt. Bitte berichten!



Na das kann ich mir vorstellen 
Ist mehr fürs Fatbike als für den Reiter.



Nicht falsch verstehen,
ich finde sie trotzdem cool !

Vor allem aus schwarzen Putzeimern sind sie schöner als ich erwartet hätte.



Habe nämlich gerade allerlei weisse Schutzbleche bestellt.
Die Crud-Teile in weiss sind ganz schön, für 29er oder gar Fatbikes kann man
die 26er Winzversion aber vergessen - selbst für 26" kommt mir das Hintere
noch einiges zu kurz vor.



Warte noch auf die PDW Matschwedel aus Wien.
Sagt mal, hat von Euch schon mal wer bei Fatbikes.at bestellt*.

*Hat sich schon erledigt, siehe unten


----------



## Panama1970 (6. November 2013)

[QUOTE



Warte noch auf die PDW Matschwedel aus Wien.
Sagt mal, hat von Euch schon mal wer bei Fatbikes.at bestellt.

Da tut sich ausser PayPal abbuchen und eine Statusmail kurz darauf mal gar
nichts mehr .... 
Vielleicht wäre Holland doch die bessere Wahl gewesen ....[/QUOTE]

Holla, habe dort die Tage was bestellt und würde es sofort wieder machen.

Samstag`s bestellt, Donnerstag`s drauf war das Päckchen da


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

Panama1970 schrieb:


> Holla, habe dort die Tage was bestellt und würde es sofort wieder machen.
> 
> Samstag`s bestellt, Donnerstag`s drauf war das Päckchen da




Ja, war ein Missverständnis !

Auf meine Nachfrage bei Fatbikes.at haben sie sofort geantwortet.
Paket war tatsächlich schon beim Nachbarn, Bote wohl hatte die
Klingel übersehen.
Die auch sind wirklich sehr nett und um ihre Kunden bemüht.
Gerne wieder.


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das hintere was bringt. Bitte berichten!




Gegen den nassen Hintern bringts sicher nichts, (dafür hab ich einen Butt Fender Nachbau) hoffe aber dass zumindest Kniekehlen und vielleicht auch Oberschenkel etwas geschützt sind.


----------



## aemkei77 (6. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Vor allem aus schwarzen Putzeimern sind sie schöner als ich erwartet hätte.



Ist so ein Bastelplastik aus dem Baumarkt, finde Schwarz passt am besten


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Ist so ein Bastelplastik aus dem Baumarkt, finde Schwarz passt am besten



Apropos Bastelplastik (muss ich mir auch mal besorgen ...)


Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen zum Thema abnehmbare Schutzbleche für Fatbikes
und 29er.


- Ich hätte ja gerne ganz normale ordentliche feste Schutzbleche à la Bluemels - nur
in reduzierter und in schön, was die Beschläge angeht - aber das ist für Fatbikes
bisher hier noch nicht wirklich erhältlich.

- Crud
Sehen sehr hochwertig und stabil aus, vor allem die 80er Jahre Fantic Trial Optik sieht
auch in echt sehr adrett aus. Leider viel zu klein.
Achtung, die Weissen sind wirklich weiss, aber die Schwarzen sehen auf den Fotos eher
nach Athrazith Metallic aus.
Die 29er Version ist bei manchen Shops bereits als "bestellt" gelistet aber noch nicht
verfügbar. Die sollen 12 cm länger und etwas breiter sein - das müsste dann für die
29er so passen, ggf. sogar für's Fatbike..
Bis jetzt sind sie zum testen am Singlespeed, wenn dann die 29er mal kommen, gehen
die kleinen an ein 26er. Bin aber mal gespannt, zumindest das Sitzpolster sollte damit
trocken bleiben, den Rest wird man sehen.

- Original Marsh Guard.
Mit ca. 1,15 mm Dicke recht steif, da wird am AM unter der Fox trotz nur 2.25er Reifen
nicht mehr viel Platz sein, ausserdem ist die Bremsleitung irgendwie im Weg.
Die 10  sind ja an sich ok, aber das keinerlei Kabelbinder mitgegeben werden find ich
echt peinlich. Für Fatbike Gabeln ist es natürlich auch noch zu schmal - aber man könnte
es ja auf den Kopierer legen und von A4 auf A3 vergrössern lassen 

- PDW Mud Shovels.
Zuerst denkt man sich, für das Geld hätte ich mir auch locker selbst die 2 Lappen aus
ca. 0,9 mm dickem Kunststoff schnipseln können, bis auf die Halterungen.
Man bricht die Schutzbleche selbst aus den Platte raus 
Sie sehen aber deshalb nicht billig aus. Bei genauerer Betrachtung sind vor allem die
Halterungen sehr durchdacht, besonders mit den Druckknöpfen, sehen gut aus und sind
funktionell. Der Dave aus Portländ isch halt scho ä Käpsele ....
Mit ihrem provisorischen Charme passen sie jedenfalls hervorragend zu einem Fatbike
und von den Abmessungen sind sie bis jetzt das Beste was ich gesehen hab - breit und
nahezu ausreichend lang, auch hinten.
(Wenigstens noch 3 cm mehr und der Dreck würde hinten auch nicht mehr oben auf dem
Schutzblech landen können - man wird sehen ...)
Vom Hinterrad her sollte man locker sauber bleiben. Vorne vom direkten Beschuss her
auch, nur noch Schuhe und Unterschenkel sind zielbar.

Wenn man aber bedenkt dass man das Marsh Guard erfunden hat, weil es wohl ein
Problem darstellt, wenn Dreck vom Vorderrad schräg nach vorne oben spritzt, und dann
indirekt durch den Fahrtwind wieder auf der Brille landet, dann fehlt bei Lösungen wie
Crud und PDW wohl noch, entweder der übliche Neoprenlappen in der Gabel oder eben
ein Marsh Guard bzw. der Scylla-Fender.
Ob diese jalousienmässige Verdoppelung aber noch schön ist, überblicke ich gerade nicht
mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtrainer (7. November 2013)

Jop.. Hab den Marsh Guard auch am AM.. 
Und hier war es für mich die erleuchtung.. 

Egal welches Wetter.. Kein Dreck direkt im Gesicht, auf der Brille o.ä.

Das musste fürs Fatty auch her..







Hab jetzt mal eien Prototype gemacht.. Material nicht ganz Optimal.. (Mit Fön in Form gebracht)
Aber es muss ja immer was zu verbesern geben.. 

Mal schauen wie es sich bewährt..

Vorne gegenüber dem Marsh hab ich es bewusst länger gelassen.
Auch die Seiten sind nicht so schlank wie bei Original. Auch bewusst, weil der Abstand zum Reifen deutlich grösser ist als beim AM. Hier fahre ich 2.4 übrigens ohne Probleme. 

Gefällt mir noch nicht ganz.. Aber wie gesagt, Luft nach oben muss man sich lassen.. 
Jetzt erstmal testen ob Form soweit passt, dann arbeiten wir am Abstand zum reifen,der Konkaven form etc...


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2013)

Noch ein bisschen Meckern auf hohem Niveau.



Das mit dem Föhn finde ich klasse.

Weil,
eure, bisher nur 2D verformten Bleche, obwohl sie oben gerade sind, durch die
Schrägen seitlich und das gegengerichtete Rad, optisch zwangsläufig immer so
aussehen als wenn sie an den Enden nach oben gebogen wären.
Da tut sich das Original, das nur hinten aus der Gabel tritt, etwas leichter.

Wenn man da durch Wärme noch eine leichte Verformung in die andere Achse
reinbekommt könnte das noch richtig cool werden.

Bin immer noch am überlegen welchen Gegenstand man als Negativform
missbrauchen könnte.


----------



## aemkei77 (7. November 2013)

War heute im Matsch unterwegs und bin erstaunlich sauber/trocken geblieben


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2013)

Du hast auch mit dem kleinen Ass Saver am Sattel gemogelt


----------



## dorfmann (7. November 2013)

dein Fatty ist aber auch erstaunlich sauber geblieben


----------



## aemkei77 (7. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du hast auch mit dem kleinen Ass Saver am Sattel gemogelt



stimmt 
und der wird seinem Namen auch gerecht


----------



## pXpress (9. November 2013)

Ich bin auch noch am basteln, farblich gab es ad hoc nur einen blauen Eimer, zum testen aber OK, nach dem es erst zu kurz war, habe ich noch einem alten Schnellhefterrücken verlängert. Das Gesicht blieb vom Dauerbeschuss verschont. Jetzt muss das ganze noch mal in Schwarz, weiß oder rot nachgebaut werden.


----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

Schau doch mal nach, ob du nicht die ein oder andere größere Zimmerpflanze umzutopfen hast. 
Diese stehen oft noch in diesem schwarzen Plastiktopf, in dem man sie mal gekauft hat:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Xclou-363516-Pflanzcontainer-50-Liter/dp/B0080EUI46"]Xclou 363516 Pflanzcontainer 50 Liter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Die Pflanze freut sich und der Topf eignet sich bestens als Schlammfänger


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2013)

Noch mal zu den PDW's.

Hab sie heute eingeweiht.
Die sind mal wirklich ausreichend gross, man kann bedenkenlos mitten
durch die Pfützen fahren. Nicht nur schnellablaufendes Wasser wie im
Video, sondern auch durch richtigen klebrigen Matsch.
Auch die Länge hinten reicht, gerade eben so.
Und vorne fliegt auch nichts mehr ins Gesicht.



Es gab nur ein kleines Problem.
Durch die hintere Band-Zurr-Halterung an der Sattelstütze neigt das
hintere Schutzblech dazu sich zu verdrehen. Dann ist der Spritzschutz
natürlich etwas durchlässiger.

Sie schützen die Kleidung nahezu vollständig.
Nur im Gegensatz zu richtigen, umlaufenden Schutzblechenschützen,
das Rad an sich überhaupt nicht. Das sieht man z.B. am Matschbeschuss
der Trinkflasche.
Von daher hätten richtige Schutzbleche à la Bluemels in XXXXL schon
auch weiterhin ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felice13 (17. November 2013)

Hallo Zoomer,


gebe Dir völlig recht!

Doch für das geringe Gewicht und die "Moto Cross" Optik ist man doch gerne ein wenig "erdverbunden" ;-))


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2013)

Ja,
bin sehr zufrieden.


Und, vor allem für die Grösse, sind sie die Unauffälligsten die ich je hatte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2013)

Wir hatten hier ja schon einige Selbstbauten für vorn und hinten,
aber hat sich schon mal jemand an einen Selbstbau eines 
mudchatcher/ass saver in XXL gemacht?









Man müsste ja nur die hintere Kelle etwas verbreitern 
oder übersehe ich schwerwiegende Probleme?


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2013)

Auf länge wird das Ding ganz schön labbrig. Zumindest war es mein Eigenbau fürs Cannondale. Bei mir wars problematisch unterm Sattel genug Steifigkeit reinzubekommen. Wenn mans Stabiler machen will, sollte man eher dickeres Material nehmen. Kleber hält bei den Schwingungen nicht gut.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2013)

Die Steifigkeit ist natürlich das Problem bei dem höheren 
Gewicht und der größeren Angriffsfläche.
Ich dachte daran, dickeres Material zu nehmen 
und eine Kante hineinzuarbeiten (Heißluftföhn, etc...).


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2013)

Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (19. November 2013)

Ich hab den Mucky Nutz Butt Fender nachgebaut, breiter, dafür kürzer. 
Hält Problemlos (übersteht auch den Transport im Kofferraum) und der Hintern bleibt trocken


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das man aus einer halbschale eines drainagerohrs etwas basteln könnte, das gibt's als ringware ist vorgebogen, so ein stück rest kriegt man bestimmt auch auf der Baustelle , wenn man höflich fragt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Mucky Nutz Butt Fender nachgebaut, breiter, dafür kürzer.
> Hält Problemlos (übersteht auch den Transport im Kofferraum) und der Hintern bleibt trocken



Ach, das ist ein Nachbau bei dir? 
Hast du da mal ein paar Pics, also an - und abgebaut?

 @losbub: Ist auch eine gute Idee, dürfte aber wieder massiver ausfallen 
und geht mir persönlich schon zu weit weg von einer bewussten "Notlösung".
Würde ich aber gern mal umgesetzt sehen!


----------



## losbub (19. November 2013)

...sind erst nur mal so Ideen, jetzt ist erst mal fahren angesagt, dann die pumpe....alles nach der reihe, ich habs noch nicht mal eine Woche und musste mich lang gedulden


----------



## Tiborange (19. November 2013)

sorry falscher Thread...


----------



## aemkei77 (19. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ach, das ist ein Nachbau bei dir?
> Hast du da mal ein paar Pics, also an - und abgebaut?



Bilder angebaut sind in meinem Album. 
Verwendet hab ich die Schablone vom Butt Fender, hab ihr aber ein dickes Ende spendiert (siehe Anlage). Die Bohrungen für die Sattelstreben müssen ziemlich genau stimmen (lieber etwas zu weit als zu schmal), deshalb nochmal das Sitzgestell nachmessen


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Hatten wir wohl auch noch nicht:




> Inner tubes stretched over custom fender frames.







(Quelle)


----------



## yo_eddy (22. November 2013)

Also, den Mudcatcher in der Normalausführung hab' ich heute zweimal fast verloren. Heute war beschi$$en zu fahren, extrem viel schnellbindender Matsch...
Unglaublich, was der Reifen hochschaufelt.

Ich hab' mir Wurzelsperre aus PP hier hingelegt, ist 2mm stark und werd' was basteln, was man am Rahmen befestigen kann.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dorfmann (22. November 2013)

gute Idee mit der Wurzel-/Rhizomsperre !
hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen 
sollte ausreichend steif sein


----------



## pXpress (23. November 2013)

Unsere Schutzblechbasteleien sind in die nächste Runde gegangen, für hinten hab ich einfach mal ein Decathlonschutzblech gepimpt. Eine passende Form aus 3 mm PVC-Hartschaumplatte ausgeschnitten und dann mit 2 Kabelbindern an dem Grundgerüst fixiert. (2 mm  Platte hätte auch gereicht, hatten sie heute aber im Baumarkt nicht in den passenden Farbe)
Sieht optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, Bewährungsprobe gibt es erst morgen.












Für vorne wird auch noch was gebastelt, da muss ich aber erst neue Schablonen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pXpress (30. November 2013)

Für vorne habe ich dann auch noch eine Lösung gebastelt aus diesem 3 mm PVC Hartschaum, hier musste auch kurz im Backofen erwärmt werden damit es sich verformen lies. 
Letzte Wochenende schon für mein Fattie gebastelt und hat sich schon bei Regen-/Schlammtouren bewährt, kein Dreck mehr im Gesicht, selbst die Jacke ist vorne spritzerfrei geblieben.
Heute dann für Inas Rad nachgelegt:

Hier die Ausgansform:




















Die Form könnte man noch etwas schöner hinkriegen, aber da müsste ich mir mal einen ordentlichen Heissluftfön besorgen um noch ein bischen Kosmetik zu betreiben. Spritzschutz ist aber auch so vom feinsten.


----------



## schrabinski (30. November 2013)

Danke Scylla für die Idee mit dem Putzeimer, da gibt es wenigstens ne gescheite Auswahl an Farben 





garde-boue deluxe von Schrabinski auf Flickr


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Danke Scylla für die Idee mit dem Putzeimer, da gibt es wenigstens ne gescheite Auswahl an Farben




selbige, die du gewählt hast, hatte mich allerdings eher erschrocken zurückzucken lassen 
Irgendwie ist dein Mutzek für mich das allergeilste Radl hier. Das kann nicht mal ein rosa Putzeimer mies machen 

    @pXpress
ist das Zeug so stabil, dass der lange Ausleger nicht rumflappt im Gelände?


----------



## schrabinski (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## pXpress (1. Dezember 2013)

Ist schon ziemlich stabil, bei größeren Huppel 'flappt' das etwas, für mich aber nicht störend, um das auszuschalten müsste man es wohl noch etwas verstärken oder anders Formen.

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## stuhli (2. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal die erste Version meiner Idee.
reicht nicht weit genug nach hinten und wird deshalb ersetzt, bzw. wandert abgeändert nach vorne


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

Apropos klappern ...


Mir geht das PDW Paddel hinten nun doch etwas auf den Senkel.
Nein,
es klappert nicht, aber es verdreht sich um die Sattelstütze. Dann wird man
a) doch vollgesaut und b) fängt man an ständig nach hinten zu schauen.



Die (eloxierte, leicht geriffelte) On One Sattelstütze mag zu den Rutschigeren
gehören, und wenn man die Stütze mal verstellen muss, kann auch mal ein
bisschen Fett an die PDW Riemenhalterung gelangen.
Es scheint mir aber so, als ob sich der festgeclippste Riemen, an der Nachstellung,
durch die Vibrationen, an sich langsam lockern kann.
Musste ihn mehrmals nachspannen.

Und selbst bestmöglichst gespannt, verdreht sich das Schutzblech hin und wieder
wenn es rumpelt, wenn man beim aufsteigen mit dem Fuss hinkommt sowieso.



Ich werde es erst mal mit unterlegten Gummiplättchen inne versuchen, ansonsten
muss man den Riemen wohl aussen, grossflächig mit Panzertape umwickeln,
oder gleich was drüberschrauben ...


Das Vordere ist allerdings klasse, und bleibt wohl auch im Sommer dran !


----------



## stuhli (2. Dezember 2013)

Lässt sich das hintere Schutzblech nicht am Rahmen befestigen ?
Gewebeband dazwischen und gut is.


----------



## zoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Lässt sich das hintere Schutzblech nicht am Rahmen befestigen ?
> Gewebeband dazwischen und gut is.



Oder Klettband 


Ja, geht schon grad noch so  .....
(Aber auch nur weil ich ein 20" hab)


Es sitzt dann nur sehr tief auf dem Reifen (unschön) und
da ihm eh schon ca. 5 cm nach hinten fehlen, macht jeder
Zentimeter tiefer und nach vorne - noch mehr Spritzer auf
dem Schutzblech und gar auf dem Rucksack ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (3. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Apropos klappern ...
> 
> 
> Mir geht das PDW Paddel hinten nun doch etwas auf den Senkel.
> ...



Ich habe mir das orange farbige Ersatzband von SKS geholt. Das Band ist innen gummiert. http://www.kurbelix.com/product_info.php?info=p49637

10 Nähstiche und dann wars perfekt ... verrutscht kaum noch, eben so wie ein Sks Schutzblech ... musste es nur noch einmal bei Nässe nachjustieren.


----------



## zoomer (3. Dezember 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das orange farbige Ersatzband von SKS geholt.



Das ist eine gute Idee !

Ich finde das Ersatzband über den Link leider nicht,
oder war es eine komplette SKS Ersatzhalterung inkl. Band ?


Ich hab es momentan am Rahmen, direkt unter der Sattelrohrschelle,
geht gerade noch so von der Höhe. Den Rahmen derzeit mit Tesakrepp
umwickelt, hält so ausreichend - werde testen.

Allerdings wünscht man sich schon die 4 Druckknöpfe, um ihren Abstand
nach vorne versetzt. So steht gefühlt 1/3 des Blechs sinnlos nach vorne
über, wo es nichts mehr nützt, weil es sich wieder vom Reifen abwendet.



Ansonsten könnte man auch noch ein Stück alten Fahrradschlauch oder
die Unterlagen von CatEye als Gummierung testen.
Dann wäre man auch bei der Positionierung wieder flexibler.


----------



## mtbbee (3. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee !
> 
> Ich finde das Ersatzband über den Link leider nicht,
> oder war es eine komplette SKS Ersatzhalterung inkl. Band ?



ja, die ganze Halterung und nur davon das Band, das Band einzeln war nirgendwo zu finden ... da ich an den Schmalbereiften Rädern gut mit den Sks zurecht kam, ist mir dieser Antirutschgummi eingefallen. Einzeln wäre natürlich besser ....


----------



## airri.de (1. Februar 2014)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen
> 
> War zwar ein kleiner finanzieller und zeitlicher Akt die Dinger aus Übersee zu bekommen, hat sich aber gelohnt- ich kann nun sauber durch die Pfützen brettern.
> 
> Tip: Das hintere Schutzblech nur kürzen, wenn Optik wichtiger als Schmutzschutz ist



Wie heißt der onlineshop?


----------



## criscross (1. Februar 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> Wie heißt der onlineshop?


 
gibts auch hier : http://fatbikes.at/pdw/2268/pdw-dave-s-mud-shovel-hinten?c=2653


----------



## stuhli (11. Februar 2014)

Der ein Stück weiter oben gezeigte hintere Kotflügel erwies sich als nutzloser als man ob seiner Optik vermutet. Deshalb wanderte er in leicht gekürzter Form nach vorne. Sozusagen als riesen MarshGuard .
Hinten wird's was ähnliches geben wie es schon @pXpress gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lostsoul (10. September 2014)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Vollschutz für den Winter und habe mir ein paar 100mm-Schutzbleche aus der Cruiser-Ecke bestellt. Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich hier Nachahmer darauf hinweisen, dass die Teile tatsächlich den Namen SchutzBLECHE verdient haben und mit insgesamt 1,9kg auf die Waage drücken. Nachdem ich kurz überlegt habe, ob man die Teile wenigstens als Form für einen Eigenbau in Richtung Heißluftfön+ABS nutzen könnte, gehen die wohl morgen wieder zurück 
Falls jemand eine Alternative zu bigomfg hat (also breite bluemels für über 100eu), bitte her damit. Ich gerate langsam in Zugzwang...


----------



## Lostsoul (16. September 2014)

Ich habe mal SKS angeschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:
...
zur Zeit hätten wir das neue Shockboard und X-Tra-Dry XL im Programm, Lieferbar ab Dezember 2014. Das Gewicht des VR. Wäre 96g und vom HR 162g. Beide haben eine breite von ca. 100mm. Für Fatbikes ist zur Zeit was in Planung, hier gibt es ja auch Reifen mit 120mm breite. Ich denke das kommt erst nächstes Jahr.
...
Also werde ich versuchen, provisorisch über den Winter zu kommen und hoffen, dass es nächstes Jahr um die Zeit schon besser aussieht.


----------



## Smart_Sam (16. September 2014)

Ist überhaupt eine Abdeckung über die gesamte breite nötig ? Spritzt es nicht hauptsächlich in der Mitte des Reifens hoch ?


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2014)

Lostsoul schrieb:


> Also werde ich versuchen, provisorisch über den Winter zu kommen und hoffen, dass es nächstes Jahr um die Zeit schon besser aussieht.



Bis dahin sind Dave's Mud Shovels ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## projekt (17. September 2014)

.


----------



## Lostsoul (23. September 2014)

So, nachdem mich die Familie mal ein paar Stunden am verregneten Wochenende entbehren konnte, ist mein Vollschutz fertig. Bestehen tut er aus 2mm PVC, die ich am Rad befestigt habe. Danach habe ich die vorgespannten Platten noch mit dem Heißluftfön entspannt, damit das Ganze im Winter nicht gleich reisst.


----------



## bikebecker (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe mal die MuckyNutz Fender getestet





Am VR ist der Fat Face Fender, der etwas länger ist als der normale Mudguard. Mit dem Fat Gut Fender am Unterrohr zusammen hält er die Schuhe und Unterschenkel  ziemlich trocken. Den am HR habe ich aus einem Tischset selbst gemacht. Die Vorlage ist der vom VR nur verlängert, dadurch schaufelt das HR nur noch wenig Dreck auf den Umwerfer. Der Fat Butt Fender soll eigentlich in das Sattelgestell geklemmt werden, zeigt aber dann nach unten. Ich habe ihn an der Satteltasche, unter das Klettband geklemmt.
Die beiden zusammen halten den Ar... und Rücken auch einigermaßen Trocken.

Die Schutzbleche sehen zwar Sch.... aus, und ich werde sie bis auf das am VR auch nur auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, oder bei Sauwetter fahren, aber sie funktionieren. Und ja ich habe eine lange und kurze Regenhose.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Januar 2015)

@Lostsoul mußtest du deine Gabel nicht tauschen?


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (17. Januar 2015)

hiho! 

hat jemand erfahrung mit den sks blechen grand mom und grand dad? würden die dinger für die "4.0 Klasse" nicht ausreichen?

lg, hamsti


----------



## titzy (17. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre das Grand Mom hinten am Fatty.
Bringt schon einiges und reicht meiner Meinung für 4". Wenns breiter wird, dann fängst du wahrscheinlich nur den "Mittelstrahl" ab.

So schauts mit den 4" Floaters auf einer 70er OnOne Felge von hinten aus:






... und so von der Seite mit den Hüsker Düs auf der Surly Marge Lite:





Grand Dad habe ich noch nicht probiert. Das dürfte aber doch schon etwas besser sein als das X-Board was ich dran haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosher (17. Januar 2015)

Es gibt von einer kleinen Firma aus Mannheim Schutzbleche aus verschiedenen Metalle und Holz, die Dinger sind handmade und daher etwas teurer, aber sie können so breit bestellt werden, das sie den Reifen abdecken!


----------



## Spoich (19. Januar 2015)

Hast du Name, Adresse oder Webseite?


----------



## stuhli (19. Januar 2015)

http://woodie-fenders.com


und hier ein Bild mit woodies an einem Fatbike

http://woodie-fenders.com/events/#jp-carousel-6766


----------



## Lenne-Blade (25. Januar 2015)

Hier mal meine Bastellösung aus Plexiglas.


----------



## Fearrider (26. Januar 2015)

Sieht doch super aus!!


----------



## zoomer (26. Januar 2015)

Im Schnee schon 

Bei Matsch könnte das anders sein, aber auch interessant.
Muss man beim Putzen etwas aufpassen dass der Sand das Plexiglas
nicht verkratzt. Sonst muss man wieder mit Helmvisierpolitur drüber.


----------



## rayc (26. Januar 2015)

Ist das Verglasungsfolie?
Hatte ich auch eine Zeitlang im Einsatz.
Ist sehr schnell zerkratzt und sieht immer dreckig aus.
Auch ist es sehr empfindlich und reisst/bricht leider schnell.


----------



## Gravelander (9. Februar 2015)

ich werd die Bilder nur auch mal in diesen Thread weiter leiten, sind aber an anderer Stelle im Forum auch zu finden:








Ich finde das ist die optisch (und vermutlich auch praktisch) beste Lösung, ich würde es auf jeden Fall haben wollen


----------



## madone (28. Februar 2015)

Modderlook ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. Februar 2015)

Jetzt geht aber einer auf Nummer Sicher 

Wär' auch schade drum wenn's dreckig würde ...


----------



## madone (28. Februar 2015)

Geht eigentlich mehr um meine Hose und Jacke ... Ist echt angenehm wenn man mal sauber bleibt, Radel schaut trotzdem aus wie Sau


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2015)

SKS mit neuen Schutzblechen. Ich merk´s nur schon mal vor, der nächste Herbst kommt gewiss.


----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2015)

Aber warum nur will keiner ein Schutzblech mit ausreichender länge bauen ?






So dass nicht nur der Po sondern auch Rucksack, Rücken und Hinterkopf
sauber bleiben.
Ich kenne kein Schutzblech dass wenigstens bis zum horizontalen Ende des
Hinterrades geht. Das reicht zwar bei langsamer fahrt, dass man gerade noch
unter dem hochgeschleuderten Dreck davon fährt. Wenn man schneller wird
sorgt der Luftwirbel hinter einem dafür dass sich der Dreck trotzdem auf einem
niederlässt.
Ich finde Dreckspritzer "auf" einem Schutzblech immer ein Armutszeugnis.

Ausserdem mag ich es nicht so wenn man die Dinger optisch so zerstückelt.
Wäre das einfach eine gebogene Form die in etwa dem Reifen folgt, wäre
sie auch in alle Richtungen stabil.






Quelle


----------



## Steinberg (24. Juni 2015)

Dude wieder ein paar Gramm schwerer , dafür ich weniger Schlamm im Gesicht


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (25. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber warum nur will keiner ein Schutzblech mit ausreichender länge bauen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Joa, das hintere könnte ein bissel kurz sein. Vlt. überarbeitet SKS das ja nochmal. Die Grand Mom + Dad an meinem MTB sind jedenfalls fast schon überdimensioniert  Perfekt bei Matsch im Wald (mit dem MTB).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dUpl3X (16. September 2015)

Habe gerade beim stöbern ein paar ganz passabel aussehende Schutzbleche gefunden.






--> https://www.surface604.com/fatbike/fenders/ 

Preis: USD 99 
Verfügbar ab ca. Mitte Oktober

Leider kein Versand in die EU


----------



## zoomer (16. September 2015)

Gefällt - fast.

Aber Form kann man ja nachschneiden ....


----------



## StefVo (21. September 2015)

Ich habe mir die PDW Dave´s Mud Shovel geholt. Bei 4,6 Zoll geht da nix daneben. Würde sogor sagen, dass die bis 5 Zoll gehen würde.
Ich habe beim vorderen das Gummi gegen nen Strap aus Stoff getauscht.
Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf heute Abend machen.


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2015)

Die werd ich in den nächsten Wochen auch wieder rausziehen ....


----------



## Fatbike24 (24. September 2015)

Laut SKS ab Januar Lieferbar, das Fatboard.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (24. September 2015)

Fatbike24 schrieb:


> Laut SKS ab Januar Lieferbar, das Fatboard.Anhang anzeigen 422590 Anhang anzeigen 422591 Anhang anzeigen 422592


Gibt's dann auch das passende Picknickservice dazu?... ein schöner Ständer am Fätti darf dann natürlich auch nicht fehlen!


----------



## Fatbike24 (28. September 2015)

Bei uns gibts zu jedem Fatboard Set a Leberkäsweckle (Brötchen mit Fleischkäse) gratis dazu


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2015)

LKW mit ABS?


----------



## Fatbike24 (29. September 2015)

ABS? Freilich gibts an Senft


----------



## wj500 (29. September 2015)

Fatbike24 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts zu jedem Fatboard Set a Leberkäsweckle (Brötchen mit Fleischkäse) gratis dazu



Immer frische auf Lager?
Wenn ich wieder Hunger hab, komm ich vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatbike24 (29. September 2015)

Na kloar schaust vorbei, wennst a Rad kaufst gibts a Schäufele


----------



## wj500 (29. September 2015)

Mei Frau schlächd mi, wenn i scho widda a Rad kaff.
Aber vielleichd komm i vorbai wenn´s die neia SKS Schuddsbleche gibd.
Oder die neue SKS Bumbm


----------



## wj500 (5. November 2015)

Hat die Mucky Nutz Fender schon jemand probiert und kann was dazu sagen?


http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2961/mucky-nutz-fat-gut-fender-black
http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2956/mucky-nutz-fat-face-fender-black

http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2959/mucky-nutz-fat-butt-fender-black

Gruss und danke
  Jürgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Hat die Mucky Nutz Fender schon jemand probiert und kann was dazu sagen?
> 
> 
> http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2961/mucky-nutz-fat-gut-fender-black
> ...


Hi Jürgen,

ich habe den Butt Fender am Sattel und vorne den Dic:ker von Rie:sel Design. Beides für gut befunden! Anmerken möchte ich, dass der Butt Fender nicht so breit baut, wie auf dem Bild, weil er in die Sattelstreben geklemmt wird und somit etwas schmaler baut als der jeweilige Sattel. Das Foto halte ich deshalb für geshopt oder gefaked, vielleicht unter den Sattel _gelegt_ und dann fotografiert.

Grüße!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (5. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Hat die Mucky Nutz Fender schon jemand probiert und kann was dazu sagen?
> 
> 
> http://fatbikes.at/mucky-nutz/2961/mucky-nutz-fat-gut-fender-black
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 
hab den butt-fender letzten Winter getestet. 
Das praktische ist, kann jederzeit wieder im Rucksack verschwinden. 
Hält natürlich nicht den kompletten Schmutz ab, wie die Größe vermuten lässt,
aber für so n stylisches Schutzblech ok. 
Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## zoomer (5. November 2015)

Wer bis auf die Schuhe nahezu ganz sauber bleiben möchte kann sich
beim selben Versender auch mal die Dave's Mud Shovels anschauen.
Die haben eine üppige Grösse. Nur der Hintere verdreht sich gerne mal
mit seiner Sattelstützenbefestigung.


----------



## wj500 (5. November 2015)

Da fehlt mir bisher jede Erfahrung.
Wenn ich ein bisschen angeschmoddert heimkomme ist ja nicht schlimm.
Nur komplett durchgeweicht will ich halt nich sein.
Wenn ich was kaufe wuerde ich das vermutlich jetzt montieren und wieder 
in der Garage lassen wenn die Wildschweine mit dem Nestbau beginnen.
Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## zoomer (5. November 2015)

Ich zieh die Dinger auch nur im Spätherbst aus dem Abstellraum, samt Speichenreflektoren.
Für die Mudshovels war es hier bisher nur zu trocken 

Aber über die "crudcratcher" am 29er hab ich mich wegen nassem Laub schon erfreut.


----------



## wj500 (6. November 2015)

Die Crudcatcher sind schigg.
Aber vermutl zu schmal für unsere Dicken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (6. November 2015)

ich hatte den hinteren mal an meinem Stumpi dran und meine mich z erinnern dass der gut 10cm breit ist.
Bei Bdarf mess ich gene nochmal.

https://www.themudhugger.eu/shop/


----------



## bikebecker (6. November 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mal die MuckyNutz Fender getestet
> 
> ...


 
Hallo

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Die Teile taugen immer noch, und sehen immer noch Sch...e aus.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Felice13 (6. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> ich habe den Butt Fender am Sattel und vorne den Dic:ker von Rie:sel Design. Beides für gut befunden! Anmerken möchte ich, dass der Butt Fender nicht so breit baut, wie auf dem Bild, weil er in die Sattelstreben geklemmt wird und somit etwas schmaler baut als der jeweilige Sattel. Das Foto halte ich deshalb für geshopt oder gefaked, vielleicht unter den Sattel _gelegt_ und dann fotografiert.
> 
> Grüße!




Hallo Trail Surfer,


denke das Foto von Lenne-Blade zeigt recht gut, wie breit der Butt Fender ist.
Natürlich kommt es dann immer auf den tatsächlichen Sattel an (v.d das Sattelgestell).
Ob Mucky Nutz das eine Foto "gepimpt" hat, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.....
Jedenfalls hat der Butt Fender in seiner "Kleinheit" für mich bisher perfekt gearbeitet.
Für's Gröbere hab ich dann noch die PDW Mud Shovel...


Grüsse Felix


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Die Crudcatcher sind schigg.
> Aber vermutl zu schmal für unsere Dicken, oder?



Selbst die 29er sind eigentlich zu schmal. Wenn der Matsch links und rechts am Reifen
hängt reicht das natürlich nicht. Aber für die normale mittlere Regenspur auf Po, Rücken
und Hinterkopf hilft es schon.
Der Coastkid hat ja für den Strand auch immer noch die, noch kleiner und schmälere,
26er Version am Fatbike. Mach ich wohl mal probeweise ans Fatty.

Mit den grossen Mud Shovels kann man tatsächlich direkt durch Matschlöcher heizen.
Das Problem bei 4" war nur dass die Bugwelle immer direkt in die Sandale schwappt.
Soweit ich mich erinnere geht sie beim 4.8" ICT eher knapp aussen vorbei.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. November 2015)

Hab den Butt Fender aus ner Not raus umfunktioniert - funzt


----------



## Ma4ik (7. November 2015)

Mit dem Bike gewinnst du ganz sicher den "Award für das hässlichste Bike" 2015, wie man sowas nur kaufen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. November 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike gewinnst du ganz sicher den "Award für das hässlichste Bike" 2015, wie man sowas nur kaufen kann



Mach dich bitte mal mit den Verhaltensregeln vetraut.


----------



## Road Rider (7. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem Herbst erwacht der Schutzblechfred ja wieder zu neuem Leben. Da will ich auch mal schnell was dazu Beitragen:





Bisher war ich mit dieser Kombination aus selbstgeschitztem Wellplastikschutzblech vorne und Topeak Defender hinten unterwegs.
Im Sommer war das okay, und auch die nicht ganz vollständige Profilabdeckung des hinteren Schutzbleches reichte zusammen mit einer etwas vorausschaunden Fahrweise aus. Da es aber nun ein wenig nasser draußen wird, war es an der Zeit, mal was ordentliches ans Rad zu bauen, auch wenns eher müslimäßig ausschaut... Aber die Zeiten, wo ich mich auch bei "Alltagsfahrten" ziemlich eingeschlammt hab, sind nun mal schon länger vorbei





Nach vielen Recherchen und der fehlenden Bereitschaft meinerseits, größere Mengen hart verdienter Euros für ordentliche Schutzbleche auszugeben, blieb letztenendes nur der Eigenbau.
Dazu benötigt wurden eine PE-Platte (ebay), Aluschienen (Baumarkt), viele Nieten (örtlicher Werkzeughandel) und ein paar Befestigungsmaterialien (Kramkisten in der Werkstatt).
Die PE-Platten wurden auf eine Breite von 125mm zuschnitten, also total professionell mit Cutter und Vierkantrohr als Führung...
Danach wurden die Halterungen für die Streben abgelängt und gebohrt, und per Hand nach grober Schätzung gebogen. Zuguterletzt kamen noch passend rundgebogene Aluschienen von unten längs unter die Platten, um die ganze Sache vernünftig zu stabilisieren. Danach alles ordentlich zusammennieten und fertig ist das Schutzblech Hab ich leider keine brauchbaren Fotos von gemacht, kann ich aber bei Interesse noch nachholen.





Für hinten dann im Prinzip das Gleiche noch mal. Nur der untere Strebenhalter mußte noch ein wenig länger ausfallen, da die vorhandenen Schutzblechstreben in Kombination mit der beim Kona recht weit entfernt angebrachten Befestigungsschraube doch ein wenig zu kurz waren. Sieht nicht so schön aus, aber funktioniert erst mal.





Aus dem Blickwinkel fallen sie gar nicht mal so sehr auf.





Auf einer ersten Proberunde heute haben die Schutzbleche schon mal gute Dienste geleistet, und auseinandergerbrochen sind sie auch nicht Da sie im Moment noch sozusagen im erweiterten Prototypenstadium sind, sollten demnächst noch ein paar kleinere Fehler behoben werden, und die Optik könnte in Details auch noch ein wenig verbessert werden. Außerdem passen sie im Moment nur über schmalere Reifen wie den montierten VEE Snowshoe. Auch das zählt zu den potentiellen Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.

Die gesamten Investitionen für die Schutzbleche waren übrigens eher überschaubar. Insgesamt waren es etwa 30 Euro und ein paar Abende Grob- und Feinarbeit.

Weiß nicht genau, ob das jetzt überhaupt jemand lesen wollte, aber vielleicht lässt sich ja der eine oder andere ebenfalls Suchende inspirieren.

Und nun wüsche ich Euch eine Gute Nacht

Kai


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2015)

Wenns funktioniert  Ich würde es zwar nicht an meinem Rad haben wollen, aber es sieht besser aus als die meisten Schutzbleche auf dem Markt.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. November 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike gewinnst du ganz sicher den "Award für das hässlichste Bike" 2015, wie man sowas nur kaufen kann


Hab noch nie was gewonnen... her damit


----------



## wj500 (10. November 2015)

Moin,
danke für Eure Antworten.
Hab jetzt die PDW Mud Shovels bestellt.
Im Sattel hinten unten hab ich gestern vor der Ausfahrt Tiershyze gesehen und gerochen.
Während der Ausfahrt hat´s mir teils das Wasser ins Gesicht gesprüht.
Die Jacke sieht hinten aus wie ...
Schluss mit lustig.
Nachts sieht den Plastikkram das eh kein "Wild"-Schwein.
Die fliehen wenn ich mit der Wilma auf´m Fred-Bike komme. 

Gruß
  Jürgen


----------



## Road Rider (10. November 2015)

Hallo noch mal schnell,

@BigJohn : danke für den und an alle Gefälltmir-Bewerter.
Wär ja übrigens langweilig, wenn die jeder am Rad haben wollte. Dann müßte ich mir ja was Neues überlegen Aber der Beitrag ist so als Anregung für jemanden, der da ähnliche Ideen hat, gedacht. Mal schauen, ob sich da Nachahmer finden.

Kurzer Nachtrag zu den Selbstbauschutzblechen. Hab sie ja am Sonntag mal fleißig bei Fat im Westen ausprobiert und festgestellt, daß sie ihre Aufgabe ganz gut erledigen Sie haben die hier und da schon mal rüttelige Tour überstanden und mich recht sauber wieder zurück zum Parkplatz begleitet. Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht. Der Winter mit vielen Niederschlägen kann also kommen...

Und nun Gute Nacht zusammen

Kai


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2015)

Road Rider schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal schnell,
> 
> @BigJohn : danke für den und an alle Gefälltmir-Bewerter.
> Wär ja übrigens langweilig, wenn die jeder am Rad haben wollte. Dann müßte ich mir ja was Neues überlegen Aber der Beitrag ist so als Anregung für jemanden, der da ähnliche Ideen hat, gedacht. Mal schauen, ob sich da Nachahmer finden.
> ...


Da geht es auch weniger um deine Lösung im Speziellen, sondern eher Schutzbleche im Allgemeinen. Die Mudshovels finde ich, wie bereits öfters erwähnt, viel schlimmer.


----------



## Snyder (14. November 2015)

Von titzy's Lösung angeregt, habe ich die sks big mom mit der Heißluftpistole um etwa 4 cm in der Breite thermoplastisch aufgebrezelt. Reicht locker um den Dillinger 5 auf Spezifelge weitgehend abzudecken.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2015)

Ich habe heute meinen _AllowMe_ Sattel _Spritzwasserfest_ gemacht @Fanatic3001 und alle die ihn sich dann nach mir auch gekauft haben finde die Idee simple und soweit gut. 
Schwarzes BW-Tape 100mm, was ich zum Laufrad-Tubeless-machen eh schon hatte.


----------



## hovland (18. November 2015)

Vielleicht hab ichs übersehen aber diese hier waren glaube ich noch nicht gezeigt.
Mir gefallen die sehr gut allerdings kommen die mit Versand und Zoll und MwSt auf ca 300€!

http://stores.bigomfg.com/surly-moonlander-fender-kit/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hovland (18. November 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2015)

_Plastik ist die neue Mode, keiner steht da gern zurück, man geht heute nicht mehr ohne - Plastik, billig, schön und chic!_


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2015)

^  Cool !!!

Super schöne Streben ....


----------



## Dampfsti (18. November 2015)

Schaun net schlecht aus, wärn was für die Zugmaschine  
Nur das Hintere müsste noch ein wenig Länger sein...

Allerdings ganzschön gesalzener Preis für 2 Plasteschalen mit bissl Aluhalter...


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (19. November 2015)

Ganz schön die Dinger. Ich frage mich nur, wie sich das Ganze im Gelände verhält und die Reifen mal entsprechend 'vermatscht' sind. Dann bleibt der ganze Schmodder zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech hängen und scheift....


----------



## audis2limo (15. Dezember 2015)

Hier passt es eigentlich besser als im "Schaut was ich mir neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" Thread: 

Nachdem ich mit dem Mucky Nuts Schutzblech hinten nicht so glücklich wurde, habe ich heute den Mudguard HR MG-C06 bekommen
und so sieht er aus:

Anhang anzeigen 444848

schön im Vergleich zum kleinen alten MucKy Nuts Fender

Anhang anzeigen 444849 Anhang anzeigen 444850

Befestigung innerhalb von 2 Minuten, sieht zumindest gut und stabil aus. Mal sehen wie er sich macht.

Artikel bei ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131651522215

Und ja ich weiß, das Rad müsste mal wieder geputzt werden, mach ich morgen


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Dezember 2015)

Das  gehört doch ("harte Taille") ein Stück tiefer und ist so für meinen Geschmack noch mindestens zehn Zentimeter zu kurz.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Dezember 2015)

@Trail Surfer  
was sind schon 10 cm 
probieren geht doch über studieren und das alles für den Preis


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich sprech ja auch nur aus meiner eigenen Er-fahrung mit Plasteblechen, und das waren auch schon ein paar. Will auch niemandem den Probierspaß verderben, im Gegenteil. Wer dann mehr fährt, um so besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audis2limo (18. Dezember 2015)

In der Tat, ich habe das Schutzblech deutlich tiefer befestigt. Also ich finde es TOP. Mein Rücken war fast sauber, nur ein paar Spritzer, für 4.0er Reifen wirklich gut. Laut Hersteller bis 4.6 geeignet.


----------



## zoomer (19. Dezember 2015)

Das sind böse nachgemachte Dave's Mud Shovels.

Wogegen ich aber gar nix hab, vor allem nicht zu dem Preis ....


----------



## Girl (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mal ein wenig gebastelt, mich hat es genervt dauernd einen nassen Arsch zu bekommen zumal man ja gerade mit dem Fatbike im Regen, Schnee und Schlamm spielt.
Denke das die 36€ gut angelegt sind.


----------



## audis2limo (21. Dezember 2015)

sauber!! gefällt gut

Aber lass Dich mit dem Reifen nicht erwischen, der ist an der Verschleißgrenze


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Gute Idee @Girl  Ich könnte meinen 29er Mudhugger auch mal zweiteilen.


----------



## Girl (21. Dezember 2015)

Der Hinterreifen schlingert auch immer schön. 

7cm hab ich den Mudhugger verbreitert, so deckt ers den Reifen gut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Magst du es detaillierter hier beschreiben? Das wäre schön!


----------



## ufp (21. Dezember 2015)

Wer vorne etwas breites sucht und Motorcrossoptik liebt:
Xtreme Dirt Blocker DH MTB front Schutzblech angeblich ca. 110 mm breit .
Topeak Defender M1 (zerlegbar!)
und bei der Mountainbike ein etwas älterer Test bezüglich "Schutzbleche im Test"; interessant wegen den Abmessungen (eh nur für SKS Grand Dad und Xtreme Dirt relevant).

Falls die vorderen Schutzbleche zu kurz sind und Bastellösungen nicht in Frage kommen, so wäre vielleicht ein Umdrehen der Schutzbleche eine bessere Lösung (so wie beim Mucky Nutz); oder ein umgedrehter Xtreme Splashboard Schutzblech


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Wer vorne etwas breites sucht und Motorcrossoptik liebt:
> Xtreme Dirt Blocker DH MTB front Schutzblech angeblich ca. 110 mm breit .
> Topeak Defender M1 (zerlegbar!)
> und bei der Mountainbike ein etwas älterer Test bezüglich "Schutzbleche im Test"; interessant wegen den Abmessungen (eh nur für SKS Grand Dad und Xtreme Dirt relevant).
> ...


Die passen an die wenigsten Starrgabeln. Der Schaft ist doch meistens unten zu


----------



## Girl (22. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Magst du es detaillierter hier beschreiben? Das wäre schön!



Wie @Dampfsti schon geschrieben hat habe ich den Mudhugger in der Mitte zerschnitten. Aus einem alten Lexanrest (es geht sicherlich auch was anderes) habe ich einen 11cm breiten Streifen geschnitten und den dann auf jeder Seite 2cm überlappend erst mit Klebeband fixiert. Die Überlegung Schrauben zu verwenden habe ich dann verworfen und habe somit mit Alunieten die drei Teile verbunden. Die ersten 6 Nieten (vorn, mitte und hinten) habe ich am Rad befestigt damit ich das Schutzblech noch etwas ausrichten kann.

Den ersten Schlammtest hat es gestern überstanden, Regentest folgt bei Gelegenheit.
Freunde von mir haben das Ding bereits an ihren Enduros, sie bleiben wirklich trocken hinten.


----------



## ufp (26. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die passen an die wenigsten Starrgabeln. Der Schaft ist doch meistens unten zu


Also ich hätte eher gemeint, dass sie offen sind. Zumindest die Alu bzw Stahlversionen. Die Cabongabeln sind allesamt zu, außer es handelt sich um die klassische Gabelform, wo die Holme in die Brücke gesteckt werden.

Bei der Trek Farley Gabel wird es eng werden, da sie zwar unten offen ist, allerdings steht ihr unterhalb eine Verstrebung im Weg .


----------



## whurr (27. Dezember 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> ... Nachdem ich mit dem Mucky Nuts Schutzblech hinten nicht so glücklich wurde, habe ich heute den Mudguard HR MG-C06 bekommen ... Artikel bei ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131651522215 ...


Super Tip, Danke! Prima Preis und leicht zu bestellen.
Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es das Ding auch für's Unterrohr gibt http://www.ebay.de/itm/131651522030
Werde mal beides testen.


----------



## klausklein (27. Dezember 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Befestigung innerhalb von 2 Minuten, sieht zumindest gut und stabil aus. Mal sehen wie er sich macht.
> 
> Artikel bei ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131651522215


Nach 2 Ausfahrten die Halterung ist nicht Geländetauglich.


----------



## Olli23 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bis jetzt hab ich keine Problem, trotz Fahrrad weg schmeißen und absitzen auf das Blech. Vielleicht das Band zu sehr  gespannt ?


----------



## Bullbaer (27. Dezember 2015)

Also Bastellösungen, welche den Umwerfer nicht schützen finde ich sinnlos. So was sollte dann nicht mehr vorkommen. Die Teile aus Amiland sehen durchdacht aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Wort-Findung: Umwerfernd sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe es ja nicht so mit Schutzblechen, aber für morgen mache ich eine Ausnahme. Es geht auf eine 200km Modderrunde durch Nordholland.
Ich habe im Keller ein altes The Enduroschutzblech gefunden. Das sieht aus als würde es perfekt an das Pivot LES Fat passen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Länger aber schmaler wäre besser, Mario. Der Strahl geht nämlich ziemlich mittig. Ist so.


----------



## muschi (27. Dezember 2015)

Das war das einzige was da war. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Das war das einzige was da war. Ich werde berichten.


Davon gehe ich fest aus!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2015)

audis2limo schrieb:


> Hier passt es eigentlich besser als im "Schaut was ich mir neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" Thread:
> 
> Nachdem ich mit dem Mucky Nuts Schutzblech hinten nicht so glücklich wurde, habe ich heute den Mudguard HR MG-C06 bekommen
> und so sieht er aus:
> ...


Das habe ich mir nun doch mal zwecks testen gegönnt, der Preis um 9 Euro ist ja schon mal ein Schnapper.
Heute mit @Bullbaer eine große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre gedreht, Ergebnis: Bombe! Das Teil hält ja wirklich 99% Schmodder ab, lässt sich kinderleicht zusammenbauen und einstellen! 
Dafür zersäge.ich nicht meinen 29er Mudguard, siehe auch der von @Girl - von mir den großen


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

ach nee, aber erst war es zu kurz....


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das gehört doch ("harte Taille") ein Stück tiefer und ist so für meinen Geschmack noch mindestens zehn Zentimeter zu kurz.


und Erfahrungs gemäß tauchte es sowieso nix......


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich sprech ja auch nur aus meiner eigenen Er-fahrung mit Plasteblechen, und das waren auch schon ein paar. Will auch niemandem den Probierspaß verderben, im Gegenteil. Wer dann mehr fährt, um so besser!


demnach sollte gesägt werden......


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gute Idee @Girl  Ich könnte meinen 29er Mudhugger auch mal zweiteilen.


alles für die Katz, 
aber nun mal 9€ investiert und alles ist TOP.
Probieren geht doch


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir nun doch mal zwecks testen gegönnt, der Preis um 9 Euro ist ja schon mal ein Schnapper.
> Heute mit @Bullbaer eine große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre gedreht, Ergebnis: Bombe! Das Teil hält ja wirklich 99% Schmodder ab, lässt sich kinderleicht zusammenbauen und einstellen!
> Dafür zersäge.ich nicht meinen 29er Mudguard, siehe auch der von @Girl - von mir den großen


aber die Befestigungsschelle ist ja mal nicht so der Hit, das kann SKF besser ! 
 mich stört das irgendwie beim runtertreten, da das Teil ( sieht aus wie Schlauchschelle ) seitlich sitzt.......
ausserdem verheddert sich da auch noch der Remote Zug von der Stütze dran....
werd mir da mal was anderes dran klöppeln


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ach nee, aber erst war es zu kurz....
> 
> und Erfahrungs gemäß tauchte es sowieso nix......
> 
> ...


Richtig  Schlimm?


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Januar 2016)

Dank an @audis2limo


audis2limo schrieb:


> Hier passt es eigentlich besser als im "Schaut was ich mir neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe" Thread:
> 
> Nachdem ich mit dem Mucky Nuts Schutzblech hinten nicht so glücklich wurde, habe ich heute den Mudguard HR MG-C06 bekommen
> und so sieht er aus:
> ...




 Hab mir das Teil auch bestellt .Ich hab nur mit dem Winkel meine bedenken. Dieses lässt sich leider nicht wegen der Rock Shox Reverb anders einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (9. Januar 2016)

Ich habe direkt noch das fette Schutzblech fürs Unterrohr mitgeordert. Morgen Testrunde.


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Januar 2016)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Ich habe direkt noch das fette Schutzblech fürs Unterrohr mitgeordert. Morgen Testrunde.




 Ich auch )))


----------



## zoomer (9. Januar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Ich hab nur mit dem Winkel meine bedenken. Dieses lässt sich leider nicht wegen der Rock Shox Reverb anders einstellen.




Ich denke das passt schon.

Der Modder verlässt den Reifen im schlimmsten Fall tangential.
Mann kann also einen Meterstab über Reifen und Schutzblechende legen und gucken
ab welchen Winkel das Schutzblech abzudecken beginnt.
Durch unterschiedliche Montagepunkte und verschiedene Anstellwinkel kann man
das Schutzblech so ausrichten dass der Meterstab möglichst steil steht.

Der Unrat beschreibt ab dem verlassen des Reifens ein normale ballistische Bahn.
Ausserdem hat man im Rücken in der Regel einen Wirbel der mithilft dass einen
die Tropfen auch dann noch am unteren Rücken erreichen wenn sie von der Flugbahn
her nur auf das Schutzblech fallen würden.

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung dass das Schutzblech hinten horizontal mindestens bis
hinter den Abschluss des Rades gehen sollte, und nicht wie üblich 5-10 cm davor
aufhört.
Besser als direkter Beschuss von schräg unten ins Pad ist es aber allemal.


----------



## Bullbaer (11. Januar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 451389 Ich auch )))


Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich verkaufe mein Set. So wie an diesem Rad angebaut.
Genau 1 x montiert und gefahren. Finde das Aussehen damit merkwürdig und fahre zukünftig wieder ohne...
Preis: 18,- Euro inkl. Versand in DE.

Gruß
Bullbaer


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Januar 2016)

Besser geht immer, jedoch für ein trockeneres Hinterteil reicht es alle mal .


----------



## Wobblin-Gobblin (13. Januar 2016)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich verkaufe mein Set. So wie an diesem Rad angebaut.
> Genau 1 x montiert und gefahren. Finde das Aussehen damit merkwürdig und fahre zukünftig wieder ohne...
> ...


 
Guten Morgen,

falls noch da, würde ich diese gerne nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (16. Januar 2016)

Hab,s mir jetzt auch besorgt. Erste Testfahrt steht noch aus. Ist gleich beim Aufsteigen der Halter abgebrochen. Dann blieb es zu Hause. Hab ihn dann geklebt. Mal sehen...


----------



## Girl (17. Januar 2016)

Mein Schutzblechfunktioniert prächtig und es bietet noch weitere Vorteile.
Als Theke funktioniert es auch super


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Januar 2016)

Kennt man den schon hier? Finde die haben doch recht gut angepasste Schutzbleche. Sie haben eine Art "CityBike" an Aussehen, daher wohl kaum für wirklichen Offroad-Einsatz gedacht / geeignet, aber so normale Feldwege sollte doch gehen.
Aussehen tuen sie aber sehr gut, sehr passend, und nicht den "Angebastelt-Look"...

http://stores.bigomfg.com/

Ach ja, Preis und dann noch Versand sind auch nicht ohne...


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2016)

Die sind irgendwann schon mal aufgekommen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es da diesen Thread schon gab. Den Grund warum nicht viel draus geworden ist, hast du ja bereits erkannt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ja dran meinen Lord Dwarf aufzubauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lord-dwarf.785866/.
Und ich hatte schon früher nicht viel übrig vom Boden her nass zu werden. Von oben, sprich Regen / Schnee, das war nie das Problem. Daher hatte ich früher immer 2 Räder, eines für nass und eines für trocken. Und ratet welches wohl mehr SEXY war 

Aber jetzt: Lord Dwarf wird mein einziges Rad sein. Somit muss ich eine Lösung für die Schutzbleche finden die rasch an und wieder abgebaut ist. Das ist ja an und für sich kein Thema, gibt ja viel so Zeug, nur das schützt eben auch dem entsprechend. Und Kabelbinder zähle ich nicht zu schnell an- und abbauen...

Somit kommt meine Fantasie ins Spiel. Ein Schutzblech welches top schützt, aber trozt dem super schnell an- und abgebaut ist. Es schwebt mir eine Art Schnellverschluss vor. Oder mit Klammern so wie im Rennsport die Motorhauben befestigt waren / sind.

Mit sowas könnte man dann vor der abendlichen Runde jedes Mal aufs neue entscheiden, heute dran (1 Minute später fahren...), heute ohne (1 Minute später fahren)...

Glaube der Knackpunkt ist die Schnittstell Rahmen / Schutzblech... Mein Hirn wird rotieren 
Aber erst will ich mal Lord Dwarf fertig stellen


----------



## wj500 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt schon ne Weile die Dave's Mud Shovel vorne und hinten dran.
Halten einwandfrei und schützen ganz gut.
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der Highsspeeddownhiller.
Aussehen naja.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (26. Januar 2016)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Hab,s mir jetzt auch besorgt. Erste Testfahrt steht noch aus. Ist gleich beim Aufsteigen der Halter abgebrochen. Dann blieb es zu Hause. Hab ihn dann geklebt. Mal sehen...Anhang anzeigen 453588



Heute ist mir noch bergab die Befestigungsschelle abgerissen. Das Geklebte hielt bombenfest. Das billige Plastik ist allerdings einfach zu spröde. Brauche ins was a bisserl elastischer ist, und den Kontakt mit meinen Hintern überlebt.

Schon jemand Erfahrung mit den SKS Fatboard?
https://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/fatboard-set/


----------



## Girl (27. Januar 2016)

Wie es auf dem Bild aussieht keine Verwendungsmöglichkeit bei einer Variostütze.


----------



## ufp (27. Januar 2016)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir noch bergab die Befestigungsschelle abgerissen. Das Geklebte hielt bombenfest.


Wie bzw mit was hast du das geklebt?


----------



## Reamol (27. Januar 2016)

Neulich am "radständer" in der Arbeit.. Erkennt jemand was es ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (27. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2016)

Die Landebahn von einem Flugzeugträger?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2016)

Lego für Fatbikes?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (27. Januar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Wie bzw mit was hast du das geklebt?



Sekundenkleber - hält immer noch

Aber die Schelle lässt sich nicht kleben, zudem fehlt ein Teil


----------



## Fanatic3001 (27. Januar 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Wie es auf dem Bild aussieht keine Verwendungsmöglichkeit bei einer Variostütze.





 
Den Winkel bekomme ich auch hin, befestigt am Sattelrohr 

Ich brauch was, ohne geht bei dem Wetter gar nicht. Ich war sowas von eingesaut


----------



## ufp (27. Januar 2016)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrung mit den SKS Fatboard?
> https://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/fatboard-set/


Auf mtbr.com: 
*Inside Look: SKS Fatboard Fat Bike Fender*

*Mud-stoppers work with any size tire all the way up to 5.0 fatties*


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2016)

Hat schon mal einer von Euch den Riesel Dicker mit anderen Fatbike "Marshguards" verglichen?
Von der Optik gefällt er mir richtig gut. Er ist allerdings zu kurz und ich bekommen recht viel Matsch ins Gesicht.
Beim echten Marshguard mit non-fat Reifen bleibt das Gesicht komplett verschont.


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2016)

Kein Vergleich mit Riesel, aber so ähnlich und sehr eindrücklich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...auft-habe-thread.652430/page-56#post-13446257
Habe daraufhin beide Mudguards von XLC gekauft und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2016)

Die XLC hab ich auch und das vordere funktioniert zusammen mit dem Riesel sehr gut bei sehr viel Schlamm.
Wenn es allerdings eher trockener ist, würde ich gerne nur mit marshguardstyle fahren ohne bei jeder Pfütze gleich eine Schlamm Maske verpasst zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Februar 2016)

Dave's Mudsh...who?!

















via yourbikehatesyou.

Wenn's dafür jetzt keine "Hilfreich" hagelt, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2016)

Das ist der geistige Vater des Ass-Saver


----------



## wj500 (11. Februar 2016)

Da hat jemand zuviele Hans Hass Bücher geguckt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Februar 2016)

Man kann ja blöd sein,man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen!


----------



## isotrop (11. Februar 2016)

Bei den neuen SKS Fatboards (habe es auf ein Canyon Dude 4.8 Zoll montiert): hinten habe ich das Gefühl, dass es echt gut funktioniert. Vorne aber ist es gemischt. Mit speed durch eine Pfütze geht gut und das Wasser wird zur Seite geführt. Während die Beine einigermassen trocken bleiben wird das Gesicht von kleinen Dreckwassertropfen als Maschinengewehrsalve beschossen.....Muss man das eher tiefer montieren wie auf dem Bild vom @Fanatic3001 oder weiter oben? Ich habe es eher nach oben Richtung Steuerrohr geschoben. Danke für Tipps.


----------



## whurr (11. Februar 2016)

So weit oben am Steuerrohr wie möglich schützt es das Gesicht am Besten.
Da Dir aber immer noch genug Wasser oder Schlamm durch die Gabel fliegt lohnt sich zusätzlich noch ein Marshguard/Muckynutz-Style-Schutz oder Mudflap.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob1965 (11. Februar 2016)

Fatboards in Verbindung mit decathlon-Billig-Fender funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (12. Februar 2016)

SKS Fatboard + Muckynutz = trocken


----------



## ufp (13. Februar 2016)

Rose eXtreme für Downhillbikes gedacht. Im großen und ganzen auch für 3,8 Zoll breite Reifen geeignet:


 

 

 



Ein weiterer Versuch zu zeigen, was der Schutz abhält:


----------



## Bullbaer (10. März 2016)

Wer kennt diesen Fender?


----------



## wj500 (10. März 2016)

Man könnte auch den Akku übers Hinterrad hängen...


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2016)

Die Schutzbleche sind sicherlich OEM-Ware. Eventuell findet sich was bei den Specs des Rads.


----------



## skaster (10. März 2016)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Fender?
> Anhang anzeigen 471243


Vielleicht kann ja jemand von dem Unternehmen weiterhelfen, dessen Werbeträger das Rad ist?
Glaube ich allerdings nicht wirklich dran.


----------



## Bullbaer (10. März 2016)

Hab ich schon angeschrieben... Ich kenne diese Gurke nicht einmal, sah auf der Messe nach Billigprodukt aus. Die Gabel hatte so eine uralt Form, wie mein Flitzer aus den 70ern.


----------



## Bullbaer (10. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Schutzbleche sind sicherlich OEM-Ware. Eventuell findet sich was bei den Specs des Rads.


Auf dem Ding stand absolut nichts. Nur der Werbeaufkleber des Ausstellers.


----------



## Speedskater (17. März 2016)

Eine Frage an die Schutzblechfahrer. Ich suche für mein Projekt 2016 ein Paar Schutz-Bleche/Plaste für ein *B+* Bike. Ich meine nicht so Steckdinger, sondern fest montierte wie an meinem Schmuddelwetterbike nur ca. 80 mm breit und für B+ Bereifung passend. Die dürfen auch gerne edel und teuer aussehen, muss ja zu einem Titan Geröhr mit Rohloff passen.

Schmuddelwetterbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2016)

Schau mal bei Classic Cycle


----------



## Pugy (18. März 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Schutzblechfahrer. Ich suche für mein Projekt 2016 ein Paar Schutz-Bleche/Plaste für ein *B+* Bike. Ich meine nicht so Steckdinger, sondern fest montierte wie an meinem Schmuddelwetterbike nur ca. 80 mm breit und für B+ Bereifung passend. Die dürfen auch gerne edel und teuer aussehen, muss ja zu einem Titan Geröhr mit Rohloff passen.



Wie wäre es mit Schutzhölzern? Er fertigt die Hölzer nach deinen Wünschen. 

http://www.woodfender.de/


----------



## Speedskater (18. März 2016)

Danke
Bei Classic Cycle habe ich irgendwie nix passendes gefunden.

Die https://woodie-fenders.com/ finde ich auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Chevy86 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

überlege nun mir die PDW Mud Shovel oder die SKS Grand Mom/Dad zuzulegen. 
Hat schon jemand die SKS probiert? Gehen die bei 4.4 Zoll Reifen und an die Bluto Gabel?


----------



## whurr (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Befestigung vom M.O.M ist Mist. Nimm lieber das Fatboard.

Das D.A.D. müsste an der Bluto halten. Leider kann ich nichts zur Breite und 4.4er Reifen sagen. Ich persönlich würde auch hier lieber das Fatboard und ein Marshguard-Style-Gesichtsspritzschutz verwenden.


----------



## Chevy86 (4. Oktober 2016)

whurr schrieb:


> Die Befestigung vom M.O.M ist Mist. Nimm lieber das Fatboard.
> 
> Das D.A.D. müsste an der Bluto halten. Leider kann ich nichts zur Breite und 4.4er Reifen sagen. Ich persönlich würde auch hier lieber das Fatboard und ein Marshguard-Style-Gesichtsspritzschutz verwenden.



Danke erstmal, werde wohl mal die Mud Shovels nehmen oder sind die Fatboards von SKS größer als die Mud Shovels? Gibts Alternativen zum Marshguard? Die Art der Befestigung finde ich nicht elegant.


----------



## whurr (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe den Mud Shovel Nachbau (Info dazu findest Du hier im Thread) und finde sie nicht allzu stabil und die Befestigung am Sattelstütze vom Winkel her nicht optimal.
Die originalen Mud Shovels könnten aber deutlicht stabiler sein. Die habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt.

Die Fatboards machen einen deutlich stabilieren Eindruck und die Befestigung an der Sattelstange ist besser. Sie sind gleich breit und minimal kürzer. Beides nur verglichen mit dem Nachbau.

Marshguards gibt es nicht für Fatbikes. Es gibt sie aber z.B. von Rie:sel oder Mucky Nutz.
Ich finde sie funktionieren zusammen mit dem Fatboard oder Mud Shovel am Unterrohr am besten.
Während ein Marshguard mir am normalen Bike alleine reicht um nicht die Pampe ins Gesicht zu bekommen, brauche ich am Fattie noch was breites am Unterrohr. Die breiten Reifen schauffeln schön alles hoch.

So ein D.A.D oder ähnlich wackelt wie wild, klappert dabei schön und bringt auch nicht viel mehr.
Aber das ist natürlich reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## Chevy86 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok dann werden es wohl die SKS Fatboards werden. Dazu dann noch ein Zefal Deflector Lite XL. Hat den schon mal jemand montiert?


----------



## bikebecker (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Ich mach mal hier weiter, damit
Der "Schaut, was ich Neues fürs Fatbike gekauft habe"- Thread!  sauber bleibt.


@murmel04  Es ist schon eine weile her das sie es gesucht hat, wenn du nichts weitersagst, gibt es demnächst wieder  Wacholder

@agis Es hält das gröbste ab, ersetzt aber kein " richtiges " Schutzblech. Wenn es ganz schlimm wir, am besten eine Regenhose

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatratte (9. Oktober 2016)

Regenhose war bei mir zumindest unzureichend, Regenjacke und Mütze bis in den Nacken.

Ich fahre täglich weniger aus Sports- als aus Gesundheitsgründen durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald in die Firma.  Auf die Dauer war das Doppelduschen in der Firma nervig. Der Pferdemist und die Hundekacke hochgespritzt hinten bis an den Helm dann in der Duschwanne, das ganze so grob, daß es ohne händisches Entfernen noch das Rohr verstopft hätte. Und manche Pfützen halten sich hier lange!

Auf dem 28/29'er E-Bike fahre ich SKS, das hintere 'Blech' entsprechend verlängert, auf dem Fat vorne Mucky Nutz und Dave's Mud Shovel, hinten verlängerte Dave's - habe ich ja gerade irgendwo hier geschrieben. Die Verlängerungen hinten sind aus Deckeln von Bewerbungsmappen, beim einen Rad geschraubt, beim andern nur mit doppelseitigem Klebeband und außen mit Gewebeband befestigt. Nach zwei Jahren war am einen Rad die Verlängerung ausgerissen - ausgetauscht. Das fette hab' ich noch nicht solange. Den Dreck im Nacken bin ich tatsächlich erst durch die Verlängerungen los geworden! Halten die Schutzblech-Hersteller die Fahrradfahrer alle für blöd, daß die nur auf's Outfit achten würden und nicht auf die Funktion???

Regenjacke und -hose habe ich aus GoreTex, original BW, stabil, außerdem verhältnismäßig preisgünstig. Immerhin sah man auf dem flecktarn-Anzug das hochgespritzte 'AA' nicht ganz so weithin sichtbar. ;-)

Gruß
flatratte


----------



## Chevy86 (10. Oktober 2016)

Kennt das schon jemand: http://mikesbikeshop.ca/m/product/axiom-rearrunner-fat-241013-1.htm ?


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Oktober 2016)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Kennt das schon jemand: http://mikesbikeshop.ca/m/product/axiom-rearrunner-fat-241013-1.htm ?




 Die sind wohl baugleich mit den XLC . Diese sind Preiswert und erfüllen ihren Zweck. Ich fahre diese schon seit letztem Jahr. Schnell montiert und man bleibt halbwegs sauber )


----------



## yedaki_de (21. Oktober 2016)

Als einigermassen funktionierende Lösung habe ich 2x SKS Grand M.O.M und 1x SKS Grand D.A.D. umgebastelt.
Das vordere Teil vom D.A.D habe ich hinten an das M.O.M dran gemacht und das hintere Teil D.A.D vorn ans M.O.M.
Da kommt schon eine ordentliche Länge zusammen. Auch von der Stabilität ist es ganz o.K.
Das 2te M.O.M habe ich für die Züge etwas ausgeschnitten und am Vorbau befestigt.


----------



## criscross (21. Oktober 2016)

yedaki_de schrieb:


> Als einigermassen funktionierende Lösung habe ich 2x SKS Grand M.O.M und 1x SKS Grand D.A.D. umgebastelt.
> Das vordere Teil vom D.A.D habe ich hinten an das M.O.M dran gemacht und das hintere Teil D.A.D vorn ans M.O.M.
> Da kommt schon eine ordentliche Länge zusammen. Auch von der Stabilität ist es ganz o.K.
> Das 2te M.O.M habe ich für die Züge etwas ausgeschnitten und am Vorbau befestigt.
> ...


aubacke....nen Schönheitspreis gibts dafür aber nicht...und dann noch den Lenker mit Rise nach unten montiert ...
wenn das die Stylpolizei sieht....


----------



## yedaki_de (21. Oktober 2016)

Für Quasimodo Proportionen muss der Lenker leider so quasimodomässig montiert sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2016)

ach.......


----------



## BigJohn (22. Oktober 2016)

yedaki_de schrieb:


> Für Quasimodo Proportionen muss der Lenker leider so quasimodomässig montiert sein...


Wie wäre es mit nem negativ montierten Vorbau und flatbar


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem negativ montierten Vorbau und flatbar


Kostet Geld?


----------



## yedaki_de (22. Oktober 2016)

Der Vorbau ist schon negativ angebaut. Aber so ist es schon passend.


----------



## criscross (23. Oktober 2016)

dann ist der Rahmen wohl zu groß....wenn du zu solch drastischen Mitteln greifen must...


----------



## robv (23. Oktober 2016)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Kennt das schon jemand: http://mikesbikeshop.ca/m/product/axiom-rearrunner-fat-241013-1.htm ?



Ich habe die baugleichen von BBB seit einem halben Jahr verbaut. Ich hatte erst bedenken mit den knöpfen das es mir bei huppeligen Fahrten abfällt aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert. Nur einmal beim aufsteigen bin ich mit dem Fuß dran hängen geblieben und es abgerissen. Einfach wieder dran knöpfen und fertig. Die länge ist auch super bis jetzt ist mein Rücken immer trocken geblieben.


----------



## yedaki_de (23. Oktober 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> dann ist der Rahmen wohl zu groß....wenn du zu solch drastischen Mitteln greifen must...


Stimmt, der kleinere wäre dann aber etwas kurz. Und der Rahmen baut auch etwas hoch. Mit längerem Vorbau hätte der kleine auch gepasst. Deswegen kauf ich mir das nicht neu...


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2016)

yedaki_de schrieb:


> Als einigermassen funktionierende Lösung habe ich 2x SKS Grand M.O.M und 1x SKS Grand D.A.D. umgebastelt.




Wenn ich mir deine Anbauten so anschaue hab ich das Gefühl du hast Angst schmutzig oder nass zu werden


----------



## yedaki_de (24. Oktober 2016)

Das hat mit Wahlfreiheit zu tun, wenn mir nach nass und schmutzig ist, mache ich sie ab


----------



## Wuffimaus (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe hier nicht alles gelesen, bin auch auf der Suche nach Schutzbleche. Es gibt viele schöne und preiswerte Schutzbleche, was mir aber wichtiger ist, ist die Wirkung. Bei dem Schutzblech wie hier gesehen, sieht war schön aus, allerdings habe ich Zweifel ob es wirklich viel Nässe & Schmutz auffängt, genauso wie das vordere Schutzblech wie hier gesehen! Es wird einfach vorne am Rahmen befestigt, aber wie ist die Wirkung? Ist das Schutzblech nicht zu weit weg vom Rad?  Auch hinten sind einige zu weit vom Rad weg.

Oder wie ist eure Erfahrung mit diese Bleche?

PS: Bin letzten Montag vorne & hinten ziemlich nass und dreckig geworden, daher müssen vernünftige Schutzbleche her, am liebsten abnehmbare.

*Nachtrag:* Glaube das wäre genau richtig 
http://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/beavertail-xl-set-2/
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit?

Gruß
Wuffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2017)

> Reifenbreite max. 54 mm


----------



## Wuffimaus (11. Januar 2017)

Was möchtest du mir damit sagen? Ich weiß dass diese 54 mm breit sind


----------



## Girl (11. Januar 2017)

Schonmal gemessen wie breit ein Fatbikereifen ist?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2017)

Hab ich gerade den Satirefilter an und verfehle das Thema?


----------



## Wuffimaus (11. Januar 2017)

Sorry vielmals - habe Zoll / cm verwechselt, 4 Zoll sind meine Reifen, somit ca. 10-11 cm breit!  In der Beschreibung steht:



> _Speziell für alle Mountainbikes mit *Fat-Tire-Bereifung* gibt es bewährte SKS-Beavertail jetzt auch als XL-Version. Mit optimiertem Spritzschutz. Auch für Federgabeln geeignet. Robuste Stahlwinkel garantieren sichere und einfache Montage. Reifenbreite max. 54 mm_



Deshalb war ich vorhin auch irritiert! Aber ihr habt besser aufgepasst!


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2017)

Einige hier im Forum fahren diese hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Fahrrad-...307788?hash=item2366e792cc:g:P2oAAOSwGYVXC7SJ
gibt es passend auch für hinten, kann ich nur gerade nicht finden.

Glaube @fatbikepeg fährt diese Modelle, frag doch mal bei ihr nach.


----------



## Wuffimaus (11. Januar 2017)

Danke, für hinten dürfte diese hier gemeint sein 

Damit habt ihr gute Erfahrung?


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2017)

Ja, ich glaube das ist es.

Ich persönlich habe da keine Erfahrungen mit, hab es allerdings hier schon auf vielen Bildern entdeckt, schick doch mal ne PN an @fatbikepeg die fährt das 100%ig und ich glaube, auch oft bei miesem Wetter, außerdem achten Mädels da auch sehr auf die Funktion.


----------



## Wuffimaus (11. Januar 2017)

Ok ich frage ihn mal, was anderes, hab hier auch noch entdeckt! Schön breit, aber weiß nicht ob sie wirklich Schutz anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (11. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube das ist es.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe da keine Erfahrungen mit, hab es allerdings hier schon auf vielen Bildern entdeckt, schick doch mal ne PN an @fatbikepeg die fährt das 100%ig und ich glaube, auch oft bei miesem Wetter, außerdem achten Mädels da auch sehr auf die Funktion.


Ich fahre die XLC Schutzbleche schon länger Tip Top )


----------



## flatratte (11. Januar 2017)




----------



## flatratte (11. Januar 2017)

Uiiii ... Mist gebaut. Unvollständig abgeschickt ...

Gesamtansicht: pdw-Fender vorne und hinten, zusätzlich Mucky Nutz-Fender in der Gabel. Mucky Nutz verhindert Spritzer vom Vorderrad, die andernfalls das Gesicht erreichen würden ... einmal durch Pferdemist oder Hundekacke gefahren ... 

Der hintere Fender ist zu kurz, erkennbar auf dem Ausschnittsbild. Da sind noch Dreckspritzer vom Hinterrad auf dem Fender, bei höherer Geschwindigkeit erreichen die noch den Hals oder Helm. Demnächst werde ich da noch eine knapp handbreite Verlängerung aus Folie einer Bewerbungsmappe kleben. An dem anderen Fatty hat das perfekt geklappt. Kann jetzt nur ein Bild machen vom Rad, welches ich dabei habe.

Der kleine Gabel-Fender kann wohl von beliebiger Firma sein, ebenso der Unterrohr-Fender. Da man den hinteren Fender voraussichtlich bei allen Typen verlängern müßte, würde ich einen aussuchen aus flachem Material, an das ich leicht eine Verlängerung kleben kann - sieht dann auch besser aus.

Immer bedenken, so ein Rad schmeißt den Dreck tangential weg ... bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist die ballistische Kurve vernachlässigbar. Also könnte man vom höchsten Punkt des Fahrers/Helmes nach hinten unten peilen, ob der Hinterreifen noch zu sehen ist - wenn ja, dann wird's irgendwann dreckig, wenn nein, ist alles gut.

Nur ein Vorschlag ...

Gruß
Flatratte


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Januar 2017)

*Flatratte*, welche Hinterlassenschaft war denn schlimmer Pferd oder Hund?


----------



## flatratte (11. Januar 2017)

Kann ich schlecht sagen ... war gut vermischt. Bei uns hier am Stadtrand von Ffm führen die Leute überall ihre Hunde aus, außerdem reiten Horden junger Mädels. Ich glaube der Waldwegbelag hier überall ist schon dutzende Male recycled worden, dh. keinesfalls zum Verzehr geeignet!

Gruß
flatratte


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. Januar 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Einige hier im Forum fahren diese hier
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Fahrrad-...307788?hash=item2366e792cc:g:P2oAAOSwGYVXC7SJ
> gibt es passend auch für hinten, kann ich nur gerade nicht finden.
> 
> Glaube @fatbikepeg fährt diese Modelle, frag doch mal bei ihr nach.


Yo, die sind super, günstig und lassen sich schnell de-/montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuffimaus (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

hab nochmal geschaut, für vorne hat Bioantrieb bereits dieses Schutzblech empfohlen! Für hinten finde ich doch nicht, was ich gefunden habe ist nur für bis zu 2" Breite, weder bei eBay noch bei Amazon. Gibt es das Teil nicht mehr?

Dann muss ich leider auf diese Schutzbleche zugreifen, oder spricht was dagegen? Ziemlich teuer :-(

Wuffi


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

Ah, daher hab ich es auch nicht finden können, frag doch mal bei dem Anbieter vom Frontblech nach, wann das für hinten lieferbar ist. 

Auf die SKS würde ich nicht ausweichen wollen, teuer und sehr schwer, ich nutze zwar selber keine, sehe aber auf den Trails immer wieder abgefallene liegen, die von Fatbikepeg sind wesentlich leichter und ich hab noch nicht gehört dss die schnell mal abfallen wenn es ruppig wird.


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2017)

bei dem Ösi gibts auch noch ne kleine Auswahl an Kotblechen 

https://fatbikes.at/zubehoer-fatbike/schutzbleche-mud-guards


----------



## Wuffimaus (12. Januar 2017)

Danke, nur doof dass keine Maße angeben sind :-(
http://bbbcycling.com/de/accessories/fenders/BFD-35R
http://bbbcycling.com/de/accessories/fenders/BFD-35F

Habe aber mittlerweile Antwort von XLC bekommen, das im lfd. Februar neue Ware reinkommen, im Moment sei alles ausverkauft!

PS: SKS ist nur 80 gr. schwerer - macht das soviel aus?


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

Ich habe den Eindruck das bei den SKS das Gewicht aufs gesamte Blech verteilt ist, bei der "Billig-Variante" mehr auf der Halterung und dafür ein federleichter Schwanz dranhängt, was ja physikalisch gesehen stabiler ist, kann aber auch sein das ich mich täusche.


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Januar 2017)

PS: Die BBB's sind glaube ich die richtigen.


----------



## Gravelander (5. Mai 2018)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein wenig gebastelt, mich hat es genervt dauernd einen nassen Arsch zu bekommen zumal man ja gerade mit dem Fatbike im Regen, Schnee und Schlamm spielt.
> Denke das die 36€ gut angelegt sind.


Wollte dem Rad meiner Frau nun auch endlich Schutzbleche verleihen und fand die Variante von Girl die gelungenste.
Hat mich trotz Beschreibung einige Mühen gekostet dies nachzubauen...
Erstmal natürlich die Mudhugger gekauft, leider nicht wirklich günstig für das Stück Plastik, aber was will man machen.
Lexan hatten wir nicht und für die Alunieten hätten wir die Nieten + Nietzange kaufen müssen, was alles in allem zu teuer gewesen wäre.
Hatte daher erst eine Polycarbonatplatte mit 2mm Stärke bestellt, musste leider feststellen, dass diese zu steif gewesen wäre, also zurück geschickt.
Am Ende durch Zufall doch ganz einfach eine riesige Kunststoffrolle im Baumarkt gesehen, wovon ich mir mein gewünschtes Maß habe abschneiden lassen. Diese ist nur etwa 1mm dick und für den Zweck optimal!
Nieten hatte ich immer noch nicht, aber hab dies dann mit Buchschrauben (Größe 3,5mm) und etwas Schraubensicherung wunderbar lösen können.

Eine größere Schwierigkeit war dann doch das Schutzblech zu hälfteln... Am Ende habe ich es mit einem erhitzten Cutter-Messer geschafft, aber so schön gerade wie bei Girl habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, stört nun aber auch nicht nachdem es angebracht wurde.

Nun bin ich auf die erste Ausfahr gespannt, aber es überzeugt mich jetzt schon stark!

Hab es absichtlich nicht gewogen... hat sich leider ziemlich schwer angefühlt, aber über Gewicht spricht man nicht bei Damenrädern ;D


----------



## hw_doc (10. Mai 2018)

Für alle, die es bzgl. Blechen konsequent mögen:











Gibt es IMO für recht überschaubres Geld bei https://classic-cycle.de/ - werde ich bei Zeiten mal testen...


----------



## Orbiter (8. September 2018)

Gibt es einen Erfahrungsbericht ? Ich habe gerade ebnen bei Classic Cycles das Fatbike Schutzblech für die 4,8 / 124mm breit gekauft, somit das breiteste und längste Set, was zumindest den Bildern nach das variabelste Befestigungs Set mit anbietet. 
Grüße
Markus un verblecht Bernhardt


----------



## Wuffimaus (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

melde mich mal wieder, hab z.Zt. Mudguard Schutzbleche, bin aber nicht zufrieden damit, kaum Schutz. Mein ganzer Rücken ist verdreckt und nass.  Die Schutzbleche von Classic Cycles ist wirklich interessant, allerdings finde ich mit fast 3 kg schon recht schwer :-( Gibt es inzwischen schon Alternativen?

LG W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simon15zoll (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo



Road Rider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> [...]
> Nach vielen Recherchen und der fehlenden Bereitschaft meinerseits, größere Mengen hart verdienter Euros für ordentliche Schutzbleche auszugeben, blieb letztenendes nur der Eigenbau.
> Dazu benötigt wurden eine PE-Platte (ebay), Aluschienen (Baumarkt), viele Nieten (örtlicher Werkzeughandel) und ein paar Befestigungsmaterialien (Kramkisten in der Werkstatt).
> ...



wie waren die vorderen Streben an der Gabel befestigt?
wie lange hat die Konstruktion gehalten?

grüsse
simon


----------



## Road Rider (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo @simon15zoll ,
die Gabel hatte ja viele Schrauben für Bikepackingkrams. Da konnte man gut die Streben dran befestigen. 
Wie lange die Konstruktion gehalten hat, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Hab das Rad irgendwann (inkl. der Schutzbleche) verkauft. Da ich bis dahin nicht allzu viel gefahren war, kann ich nur sagen, daß die Schutzbleche die ihnen angedachte Aufgabe gut erfüllten, aber eben nicht, wie lange sie das tun bzw. getan haben. 
Hoffe Dir zumindest ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben
Kai


----------



## simon15zoll (11. Juni 2021)

Danke


----------



## Fanatico (5. Dezember 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe mein Cube Nutrail https://archiv.cube.eu/2017/818200 mit dem SKS Fatboard Set ausgestattet, allerdings habe ich nun das Problem, dass vorne an der Gabel doch noch einiges aufgewirbelt wird.
Daher suche ich für diesen Bereich noch eine Lösung.
Optimal wäre es natürlich, wenn eine Befestigung sowohl mit Kabelbindern, als auch mit Klettband möglich wäre.

Kann mir hierbei jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## Darth Happy (11. Dezember 2021)

Sagt mal... Gab es nicht mal eine Lösung ähnlich der SKS Mudrocker? Also etwas nicht gebasteltes. 
Die Teile sehen vom Konzept her stimmig aus, sollen ja bei Schmalspur gut funktionieren und sehen nicht so furchtbar aus wie manch andere Schutzbleche.
Hab gedacht, ich hätte hier mal irgendwo so was an einem Fatbike gesehen.


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Dezember 2021)

SkS Fatboard gibts bei xxl Sports😀👍


----------



## simon15zoll (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo
Hat jmd ein einzelnes (oder ein Set) fatbike Schutzblech 26*4.8 124 mm breit über?

Grüße Simon


----------



## simon15zoll (11. Februar 2022)

Hallo


Wuffimaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich mal wieder, hab z.Zt. Mudguard Schutzbleche, bin aber nicht zufrieden damit, kaum Schutz. Mein ganzer Rücken ist verdreckt und nass.  Die Schutzbleche von Classic Cycles ist wirklich interessant, allerdings finde ich mit fast 3 kg schon recht schwer :-( Gibt es inzwischen schon Alternativen?
> 
> LG W.


Classic cycles hat auch Kunststoff- Schutzbleche mit 1,2 kg im Angebot. Mit Spritlappen vorne für Straße und Regen voll ok.
Leider sind die Dinger für viel Matsch zu kurz: hinten schmeißt es den Dreck auf den Gepäckträger, vorne fliegt zuviel über das Blech zurück, es saut alles voll  im Gegensatz zu Regen sieht man das halt.

Daher habe ich sie erstmal nach vorne und hinten verlängert. Das tut auch wie soll. Für die Zukunft ist geplant, dass hintere SB vorne zu montieren und hinten 2 Vordere, das sieht dann besser aus.

Grüße Simon


----------

